# NBA Playoff Game 6: Nets at Pacers 5.4.06



## Petey

<CENTER>*Round 1, Game 6* 










*#3 New Jersey Nets @ #6 Indiana Pacers*
*Nets lead the Series 3-2*
*Thursday May 4th, 2006, Conseco Fieldhouse, Indianapolis, IN.*
*7:00 PM, EST*
*TV Coverage: MY9*
*Radio Coverage: WBBR*

*Probable Starters:*
Click Picture for Player Profile
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><tr align=middle><TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Anthony Johnson*</TD><TD>*Stephen Jackson*</TD><TD>*Jeff Foster*</TD><TD>*Peja Stojakovic*</TD><TD>*Jermaine O'Neal*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>16.5</TD><TD>14.5</TD><TD>2.8</TD><TD>11.0</TD><TD>21.5</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>4.8</TD><TD>4.5</TD><TD>6.0</TD><TD>4.5</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>5.5</TD><TD>2.3</TD><TD>.8</TD><TD>2.0</TD><TD>2.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD>
<TD></TD><TD></TD>
<TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Fred Jones*</TD><TD>*Austin Croshere*</TD><TD>*Sarunas Jasikevicius*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>8.3</TD><TD>7.8</TD><TD>2.8</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>3.3</TD><TD>3.5</TD><TD>1.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>2.8</TD><TD>1.3</TD><TD>1.5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="100%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TD></TD>
<TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Jason Kidd*</TD><TD>*Vince Carter*</TD><TD>*Nenad Krstic*</TD><TD>*Richard Jefferson*</TD><TD>*Jason Collins*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>8.8</TD><TD>29.3</TD><TD>18.0</TD><TD>21.8</TD><TD>2.3</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>6.8</TD><TD>7.3</TD><TD>8.0</TD><TD>4.3</TD><TD>4.5</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>8.8</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>.8</TD><TD>3.8</TD><TD>.5</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE borderColor=#0000ff width="50%" border=3><TBODY><TR align=middle><TD>Key Reserves:</TD><TD></TD>
<TD></TD><TD></TD>
<TR align=middle><TD>*Name*</TD><TD>*Clifford Robinson*</TD><TD>*Jacque Vaughn*</TD><TD>*Lamond Murray*</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*PPG*</TD><TD>5.0</TD><TD>4.0</TD><TD>1.5</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*RPG*</TD><TD>2.3</TD><TD>0.8</TD><TD>1.0</TD><TR align=middle><TD>*APG*</TD><TD>0.3</TD><TD>1.0</TD><TD>0.0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

*Series History*
*Game 1 Indiana 90, New Jersey 88*
*Game 2 New Jersey 90, Indiana 75*
*Game 3, Indiana 107, New Jersey 95 *
*Game 4, New Jersey 97, Indiana 88*
*Game 5, Indiana 86, New Jersey 92*

*</CENTER>*


----------



## GM3

Lets do like Mariano Rivera and close this thing out.


----------



## VC_15

Nice job Petey on te game thread, hope the Nets can close it out in Indy.


----------



## Petey

VC_15 said:


> Nice job Petey on te game thread, hope the Nets can close it out in Indy.


 Dude... I just copied the old ones, and will let TMac11 update the stats... 

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

dang update the stats please


----------



## Dooch

Great job on the game thread. Update the stats whenever. Lets close this series out Nets, like Eric Gagne for the Los Angeles Dodgers. Going to have to have productive games from everyone. Go Nets!


----------



## Real

Petey giving me a break for once. Hopefully the next game thread I create will be game 1 of the second round. :biggrin: 

And really, I'd wait to update the stats until the second round.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Petey said:


> Dude... I just copied the old ones, and will let TMac11 update the stats...
> 
> -Petey


 I'll get on that in a little bit.


----------



## Dooch

ToddMacCulloch11, is that Jason Kidd as a kid in your avatar? Just wondering.


----------



## XRay34

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I'll get on that in a little bit.



remember

vince is 30.2 ppg 8.8 rp 5.6 apg 48%

dont put that 29.3 bs that was before tonight


----------



## dg12x

I wonder if this game will even be on NBA-TV.

As of now, there is only local coverage.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> remember
> 
> vince is 30.2 ppg 8.8 rp 5.6 apg 48%
> 
> dont put that 29.3 bs that was before tonight


 If you want to go and calcualate everyones stats, I'll put them in. I'm not going to do the up to date stats for 1 player.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dooch said:


> ToddMacCulloch11, is that Jason Kidd as a kid in your avatar? Just wondering.


 Yep.


----------



## Dooch

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Yep.


He wasn't the cutest child. :biggrin:


----------



## GrandKenyon6

Must. Close. Out. I don't want this going 7.


----------



## Treeman

Dooch said:


> He wasn't the cutest child. :biggrin:


lmao...a white man with an afro!


----------



## Dooch

GrandKenyon6 said:


> Must. Close. Out. I don't want this going 7.


That's the last thing Vince Carter said in his postgame interview on the court. He was just like we have to finish, and finish strong. Vince feels the same way you are, he wants to close this series out as well.


----------



## Dooch

Treeman said:


> lmao...a white man with an afro!


:laugh: Yeah, he still has some African American in him, doesn't he?


----------



## Petey

Treeman said:


> lmao...a white man with an afro!


 Don't think JKidd is white.

I think one of his parents was white, the other black, and he's just light skinned.

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Petey said:


> Don't think JKidd is white.
> 
> I think one of his parents was white, the other black, and he's just light skinned.
> 
> -Petey


Yeah. He has some African American in him. He is like Derek Jeter of the New York Yankees.


----------



## Petey

Dooch said:


> Yeah. He has some African American in him. He is like Derek Jeter of the New York Yankees.


Yup.



> ... I asked where he got his instincts as a passer. "It all starts with the interracial marriage, my dad being black and my mom being white, being able to succeed in that, understanding that they had to give up a lot, and also sacrificing for the kids, both of them having a nine to five job and having three kids." And three horses.


Link 

-Petey


----------



## Dooch

Refreshing this thread seeing that the game is tomorrow.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Time to close out the series!


----------



## Dooch

Defense is going to be the key in this game. If we have a strong defensive effort from all of our players. Then we should close this series out in Conseco Fieldhouse tomorrow in Indiana. Make us proud Nets! :clap:


----------



## miki

Nets will win.Big four will have good games again.Go Nets.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Jason Kidd will have a great game tomorrow along the lines of 18-11-12. I can feel it. Nets win in a blowout.


----------



## Charlie Brown

Gotta finish this thing up tomorrow. I do not want the Pistons series all over again.


----------



## Vinsane

We need to end this tonight hope Vince has a good game anybodt check what beetlejuice said
As good as Carter as been, he has gotten some help - from the refs, according to Pacer Anthony Johnson.

"He's being very aggressive. You have to give him credit and he has been a recipient of gracious foul calls," Johnson said. "He is taking advantage of putting his head down and drawing contact and getting to the rim."
http://www.nypost.com/sports/nets/68014.htm


----------



## Petey

Vinsane said:


> We need to end this tonight hope Vince has a good game anybodt check what beetlejuice said
> As good as Carter as been, he has gotten some help - from the refs, according to Pacer Anthony Johnson.
> 
> "He's being very aggressive. You have to give him credit and he has been a recipient of gracious foul calls," Johnson said. "He is taking advantage of putting his head down and drawing contact and getting to the rim."
> http://www.nypost.com/sports/nets/68014.htm


He's an idiot, by the rules those are fouls. Just because in the past NBA refs didn't call them as often, or Carter didn't draw them as often, doesn't mean they are not fouls. They should call the game this way the regular season, but I can see how it would be a turnoff to fans in terms of longer games.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

It's time to end this.


----------



## XenoSphere

close it out! it will be tough with a team and their crowd, facing elimination. they'll put up a good fight, but I know we'll win. Barkley said so. :biggrin: bring it!


----------



## justasking?

Nets are considered 1 point underdogs in this game...

Lets go Nets!!


----------



## ByeByeKMart

justasking? said:


> Nets are considered 1 point underdogs in this game...
> 
> Lets go Nets!!



Hmm... probably going to be a battle. THese betting lines have been pretty accurate.


----------



## Dario

is peja stojakovic playing tonight?


----------



## JayRedd

XenoSphere said:


> close it out! it will be tough with a team and their crowd, facing elimination. they'll put up a good fight, but I know we'll win. Barkley said so. :biggrin: bring it!


We're not losing in Conseco....See you in Duurrty Jerze


----------



## Byrdman1531

yes you are loosing in conseco.. and you will be pretty lonely in jersey since we will be in south beach this weekend


----------



## jerseygirl

I'd love the Nets to win in overtime...


----------



## fruitcake

justasking? said:


> Nets are considered 1 point underdogs in this game...
> 
> Lets go Nets!!


Pacers Fan put 100,000 on the Nets. I guess he is giving up.

both justasking? and I put 50,000 on the Nets.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

I had a dream that Nets win and Kidd gets a triple double...


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Pacers continue to self destruct. Latest article has Jermaine Oneal saying this is the first time in 7 years that the Pacers are MENTALLY breaking down. Stephen Jackson is calling out his teammates... home crowd is booing their own team...

Still, series isn't over. This may even make the Pacers play tougher...


----------



## NR 1

Go Nets


----------



## Dooch

Lets Go Nets make the state of New Jersey, and all Nets fans proud with a valiant effort on both sides of the basketball. End this series tonight, come out strong and finish strong. Let defense lead into offensive opportunities. Go Nets! :clap:


----------



## GM3

"Theres no crying in basketball" Mark Jackson


----------



## Jizzy

End this series so we don't have to hear these pussies complain and whine anymore


----------



## Eddy15

well guys be real descriptive, im at home


----------



## Petey

Nets are 7 and 3 in the Jason Kidd era in 'close out games'!

Good %.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Dario said:


> is peja stojakovic playing tonight?


 Nope. Tinsley is out too and foster is available in an "emergency situation"


----------



## L

JayRedd said:


> We're not losing in Conseco....See you in Duurrty Jerze


End this series so we don't have to hear these pussies complain and whine anymore
-Jizzy


Took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Man...I'm almost sick of basketball for today. Woke up at 8 this morning to shoot around at the gym a little bit...came back home to take care of things before our tournament game at 3. Practiced a little before and after. We won the game, came back home to some neighborhood kids playing in my driveway (regular thing). So I decided to play with them for a while...now I'm sitting around for the game. I feel like I'm 12 again where all I did was play basketball and watch Bulls games lol.


----------



## mjm1

UH-oh


----------



## Petey

Game 6 starts, Nets win the tip, Krstic is stripped.

AJ coast to coast for the layin and the foul.

Foul on Carter.

Nets 0, Pacers 2.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Nets turn it over.

Johnson gets the And 1, Carter picks up 1st, hits FT

3-0 Pacers

Nets turn it over again! WTF!


----------



## neoxsupreme

Time to close this ***** out. VC, show Larry Legend what you've got.


----------



## Petey

AJ hits the FT.

Nets w/ the 2nd turnover already, through the hands of Collins.

Nets 0, Pacers 3.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets win the tip, Indiana steals it from nenad.

Johnson hits, gets fouled by Vince, his first. Hits the Ft. 3-0 Pacers


----------



## mjm1

unforced turnovers arent kosher.


----------



## Petey

Pacers dump down to JO, Nets swarm JO and he turns it over.

Nets 0, Pacers 3.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Kidd w/ the pull up and comes up short.

AJ turns it over on the other end.

Nets 0, Pacers 3.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

O'Neal traveled

Kidd misses

Johnson turns it over

RJ hits a 3

tied at 3


----------



## Phenom Z28

Trey from RJ!


----------



## jarkid

rj go.

2 early turnovers.


----------



## Petey

RJ pulls the trigger on a triple and hits!

Nets 3, Pacers 3.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

call one more late whistle and they can go to hell.


----------



## Petey

Dumps down to JO again, misses the dunk, but fouled.

Krstic clutching his wrist in pain.

Nets 3, Pacers 3.

-Petey


----------



## Boom Dawg

Is it just me or is my 9 not showing the score of the game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ hits a three. 3-3 tie.

O'Neal misses a dunk, but a foul called on Nenad...Nenad holding his wrist...:sigh:

O'Neal hits 1 of 2. 4-3 Pacers.


----------



## Petey

JO misses the 1st.
JO hits the 2nd.

Nets 3, Pacers 4.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

Thomas Jefferson for 3.


----------



## GM3

Collins called on foul, Krstic's grabbing the hand

O'neal misses 1st..hits 2nd

4-3 Pacers

Carter turns it over

Johnson misses


----------



## Petey

RJ to Carter, Carter is swarmed, Carter throws it right to Croshere.

Jackson misses.

Nets 3, Pacers 4.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nets turn it over.

Jackson misses, rebound Nets.
Nenad hits. 5-4 Nets. guess the wrist is good.


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Krstic, Krstic over Croshere!

Nets 5, Pacers 4.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

kidd, this is getting sad.


----------



## Petey

AJ drives, pulls up, hits over JKidd.

Nets 5, Pacers 6.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Krstic hits

5-4 Nets

Johnson hits

6-5 Pacers

Rj hits another 3

8-6 Nets


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ's feeling it!


----------



## jarkid

rj for 3 !!!! nice.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Johnson hits. 6-5 Pacers.

RJ hits another three! 8-6 Nets.
Johnson misses, rebound by RJ who gets fouled by Granger.


----------



## Petey

RJ open again, RJ hits another 3.

Pacers misses, Pacers foul.

Nets inbounding...

Nets 8, Pacers 6.

-Petey


----------



## jmk

Not only is the picture extremely fuzzy, there's no score!


----------



## GM3

Granger picks up a loose ball foul.

Carter hits

10-6 Nets

Granger hits a 3

10-9 Nets


----------



## neoxsupreme

Great start for RJ.


----------



## Petey

Carter hits at the top of the key.

JO gets the ball near the arch.

Pacers pass around.

Out to Granger, hits the 3.

Nets 10, Pacers 9.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits. 10-6 Nets.

Granger hits a three. 10-9 Nets.

Vince misses, rebound O'Neal.
O'Neal hits. 11-10 Pacers


----------



## GM3

O'Neal gets to the rim and lays it up

11-10 Pacers


----------



## Petey

Nets miss, Pacers bring it down to JO, JO attacking, spinning, gets the bucket.

Nets 10, Pacers 11.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

Both teams off to good shooting starts.


----------



## mjm1

carter cant hit threes this series, SAD


----------



## Petey

Pacers go Zone, RJ misses the 3, Kidd board, Carter misses the 3.

Croshere misses the 3.

Granger cleans it up.

Nets 10, Pacers 13.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Someone misses, rebound Kidd. Vince misses a three., rebound Pacers

Croshere misses, Granger puts it back in. 13-10 Pacers.

Vince misses a three, Nenad taps it in. 13-12 Pacers


----------



## GM3

Crosher misses a 3

Granger gets it an lays it up

13-10 Pacers

Carter misses 3, Krstic lays it up

13-12 Pacers


----------



## Petey

RJ drives, out to Carter, Carter sidesteps, misses the jumper, Krstic w/ the tip!

Nets 12, Pacers 13.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Croshere turnover

Time Out Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Pacers turn it over.

Time out.

Vince needs to stop with the jumpers, take it to the hoop.


----------



## Petey

Croshere drives, loses the ball, Nets ball as it goes out of bounds.

1st time out.

5:59 to play in the 1st.

Nets 12, Pacers 13.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

carter not realize that if he plays aggressively today and wins the game he will get MORE REST, just drive to the ****ing hole LOL


----------



## fruitcake

uh oh vince starts 1 for 4.

bad shooting night = loss.


----------



## Boom Dawg

Man wtf you know how annoying this is watchin the game and not having a little box that has the score on the tv lol


----------



## jarkid

i hate danny granger. he is just a rookie !?


----------



## neoxsupreme

Game 7 is not an option. Nets need to win this.


----------



## L

arg! crappy tv crew! There isnt a score!


----------



## dfunk15

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Pacers turn it over.
> 
> Time out.
> 
> Vince needs to stop with the jumpers, take it to the hoop.


if he's open like he was on every one of them then he should shoot


----------



## Phenom Z28

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Pacers turn it over.
> 
> Time out.
> 
> Vince needs to stop with the jumpers, take it to the hoop.


Chill out, all his long shots were wide open, in rhythm.


----------



## mjm1

its getting disturbing, kidd must attack now.


----------



## jarkid

kidd... what's wrong with your shooting...


----------



## Petey

Kidd with the airball, horrid shot, should have just gone straight up.

Croshere misses, Carter board.

Nets 12, Pacers 13.

-Petey


----------



## neoxsupreme

VC usually starts the game off w/ jumpers but gets more aggressive later on. If he makes them then good. If he doesn't, oh well. It's a rhythm thing for him.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd airballs it trying to beat the shot clock.

Croshere misses, rebound Vince.
Nenad misses, rebound COllins...RJ drives and hits. 14-13 Nets.


----------



## ByeByeKMart

Bleck... stream tv mods are on vacation or something


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Krstic, Carter, Krstic, Misses, Collins board, out to Carter, to RJ, RJ hits.

Nets 14, Pacers 13.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

rj is on


----------



## GM3

Kidd airballs a 3

Under 6 to play

Croshere misses

Krstic misses, CLiffy gets the board to Carter to RJ and hits in the paint

14-13 Nets


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Jackson hits. 15-14 Pacers.

Nenad drives and dunks it! 16-15 Nets


----------



## mjm1

KRSTIC, boy that was an amazing move to the basket.


----------



## Petey

Jackson using a JO screen hits.

Krstic driving, and with the strong finish!

Nets 16, Pacers 13.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

whos on VC tonite?


----------



## GM3

Jackson hits 

Krstic drunks it

16-15 Nets

Johnson hits

17-16 Pacers


----------



## neoxsupreme

It's RJ's night. I can feel it.


----------



## Petey

AJ hits.

RJ turns it over as he's out of bounds.

Nets 16, Pacers 17.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Johnson hits. 17-16 Pacers.

RJ called for stepping out of bounds.
Granger drives and lays it in. 19-16 Pacers


----------



## mjm1

sad, very very sad.


----------



## Petey

Granger driving in on Carter, flips it in.

Has 7 now, 3 of 3 from the field.

Nets 16, Pacers 19.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

ahhhh.


----------



## GM3

Rj turns it over

Granger drives and hits

19-16 Pacers

Krstic cant hit a hook hot

Johnson gets the call and will shoot 1

21-16 Pacers


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Nenad misses, rebound Pacers.
Johnson hits, and gets fouled by Kidd.

Time out Nets. Pacers up 21-16.


----------



## jarkid

Anthony Johnson ....


----------



## Petey

JO on Krstic. Krstic misses.

Pacers board.

AJ gets the roll and fouled by JKidd.

Time out.

Nets 16, Pacers 21.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Anthony Johnson Is Outplaying Kidd, Getting The Calls That Not Even Rj Or Krstic Are Getting


----------



## neoxsupreme

AJ killing us again in this game.


----------



## dfunk15

anthony johnson is straight up embarrassing Kidd, no respect


----------



## Eddy15

lol AJ is gonna be an all star if he does that every game next year


----------



## farouq710

I just don't get it, there's no explanation as to why AnthonyJohnson been outplaying Kidd. It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Jizzy

Goddamn. Johnson must really hate the Nets


----------



## mjm1

we can all blame rod thorn, giving money to mcinnis and refused to resign johnson who is now torching us lol. just kidd, hindsight is 20/20


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Chill out, all his long shots were wide open, in rhythm.


 I'm just saying, drive to the hoop, get a few easy baskets, get to the line...that'll get his confidence up and get those shots falling better.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Eddy15 said:


> lol AJ is gonna be an all star if he does that every game next year


He won't. He only does this against the Nets.


----------



## Petey

AJ at the line, AJ hits.

Nets 16, Pacers 22.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Kidd Can not shoot.


----------



## XRay34

Kidd just retire getting burned on D by a scrub and bricks everything


----------



## mjm1

i think im going to throw up. Kidd is actually hurting us?!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

AJ hits the FT. 22-16 Pacers.

Kidd misses a jumper, rebound Pacers.
O'Neal misses, rebound Kidd.
Vince misses, nenad gets it back....Cliff hits a three! 22-18 Pacers


----------



## GM3

Kidd misses a 3

Under 3 to play

O'Neal cant lay it up

Cliffy nails a 3

22-19 Nets


----------



## Petey

Kidd, RJ, Kidd, Kidd misses another 3.

AJ brings it down... Pacers dump down to JO, misses, Kidd comes away with it.

To Carter, misses, Krstic board.

Out to Cliff, Cliff hits the 3!

Nets 19, Pacers 22.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Cliffy for 3!


----------



## Petey

AJ now using Collins as the screen... LOL

Nets 19, Pacers 24.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

i refuse to believe thats anthony johnson


i believe its baron davis with plastic surgery


----------



## neoxsupreme

VC looking like game 1 all over again.


----------



## jarkid

we must find a way to stop Anthony Johnson.


----------



## wizardsfan2006

Carter15Nets said:


> i refuse to believe thats anthony johnson
> 
> 
> i believe its baron davis with plastic surgery


me too


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Carter, misses the jumper, Kidd long O board, Carter, Carter drives, fouled.

Vaughn in for Kidd.

Nets 19, Pacers 24.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

thank you Frank for putting Vaughn for Kidd


----------



## XRay34

VC 1/6

Nets threw the game

"OOOOOH DONT WORRY WE STILL GOT A HOME GAME 7"

Yea take the risk NJ take the risk


----------



## Petey

Carter hits the 1st.
Carter hits the 2nd.

Nets 21, Pacers 24.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

four three point shots for carter ALREADY. Hasnt had that many in two previous games combined.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Johnson hits. 24-19 Pacers.

Vince misses, rebound Kidd. Vince drives and gets fouled. Hits both from the line. 24-21 Pacers.

Vaughn in for Kidd.


----------



## Petey

AJ has half the Pacers points.

Vaughn up on AJ now.

Down to JO, JO misses, Croshere taps to Vaughn.

Nets 21, Pacers 24.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Johnson uses our own guy as a screen and lays it up

Carter misses 3, Kidd rebounds it to Carter and fouled will shoot 2

Carter hits 1st...hits 2nd

25-21 Pacers

O'Neal misses

3 second call on Krstic


----------



## mjm1

Bull****


----------



## XRay34

jackson is fn smacking vc right and left call a reach in foul u fuks


----------



## Phenom Z28

Ugh...just ugly possession for NJ. Vince trying to create something that wasn't there.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

O'Neal misses, reboudn Vaughn....3 second violation called on the Nets.

Murray in for Vince. Thomas in for Nenad.


----------



## mjm1

one ****ing goal today, WIN AND MOVE TO ROUND TWO. thats all they ****ing have to do.


----------



## Petey

Carter... almost taken from him by Jackson, Carter gives it up, Vaughn drives, out to RJ, misses, but Krstic called 3 seconds in the paint.

Murray in early for Carter.

Thomas in for Krstic.

AJ out, Saras in, JO out, Harrison in.

Nets 21, Pacers 24.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

thomas ****!


----------



## XRay34

i've seen it all

a rebound off the leg and out of bounce
wow


----------



## Petey

Saras misses the 3.

Board... Thomas, no off his knees, now the Pacers can hold for 1.

Nets 21, Pacers 24.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

mjm1 said:


> four three point shots for carter ALREADY. Hasnt had that many in two previous games combined.


Vince only has 2 3 point FGA's.


----------



## GM3

Thomas gets the ball but loses it

Indiana will hold for 1

problem with the clock


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> i've seen it all
> 
> a rebound off the leg and out of bounce
> wow


its not uncommon, but it is horrible.


----------



## XRay34

mjm1 said:


> one ****ing goal today, WIN AND MOVE TO ROUND TWO. thats all they ****ing have to do.



This is the Nets, they take hard way out everytime

Up 30 points in a game? Win by 2

what makes u think they'll take advantage of this?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

The yesman misses, ball goes out off Thomas.

Jackson hits at the buzzer.

*End of the 1st*
Pacers 26
Nets 21


----------



## Petey

Clock wasn't moving, refs stop play...

Refs *****ing at the score keepers...

They need someone to ***** at too...

15.7 on the clock.

Jones w/ the ball out to Jackson... jumper at the buzzer.
*
End of 1.*

Nets 21, Pacers 26.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Wow....what a shot from Jackson. Just killer.


----------



## jarkid

it's hard to win tonight.


----------



## mjm1

Thomas cost us two points!!!


----------



## GM3

Jackson drills a shot at the buzzer

26-21 Indiana.

I gotta run guys. Ill be back later. Go Nets!


----------



## Vincanity15311

wow


----------



## XRay34

stephen jackson u ugly **** at the buzzer

pacer s up 5 cause nets cant defend, rebound, score


they threw it u can tell, they dont care bout it, free win for pacers i guess they feel they dont care.


No masking


----------



## Jizzy

Nets win = Carter15Nets banned. Remember the deal


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter15Nets said:


> i've seen it all
> 
> a rebound off the leg and out of bounce
> wow


 You've never seen that before?


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> This is the Nets, they take hard way out everytime
> 
> Up 30 points in a game? Win by 2
> 
> what makes u think they'll take advantage of this?


there the better team?


----------



## XRay34

mjm1 said:


> Thomas cost us two points!!!


ya and if we scored thats a 4 point swing

instead of being down 1 we down 5


----------



## Vincanity15311

guys look at it this way - theyre shootin 70% and were shootin 40% - and theyre only up 5!


----------



## jmk

Pathetic D, and outside of Nenad and RJ, no O. Kidd's shot is way off, and Vince has reverted back to his old ways.


----------



## XRay34

win or lose thank god this series is almost done im tired of seeing these ugly f's like jermaine o'neal stephen jackson jeff foster and anthony beetlejuice johnson.


----------



## Eddy15

seems like were shooting too much and not enough attack in the paint, lots of turnovers, correct?


----------



## farouq710

we've played terribly so far, and we're only down 5.


----------



## mjm1

Im most disturbed with carters play in this game. He's continuing to shoot from the three, but its just not there. He has to recognize this and start attacking the rim.


----------



## big furb

The pacers have come out fired up, we've played poorly and yet we're only down 5. I can live with that. Just have to pick up our defense and try to match the pacers intensity, our offense will come


----------



## AJC NYC

Carter15Nets said:


> Kidd just retire getting burned on D by a scrub and bricks everything



GO watch the heat game


----------



## NETSFAN3526

audio or video for game 6 where can i find either for free?


----------



## XRay34

its over

not because its 5 point game

its because they not trying

wide open shot after shot and if they miss its off rebound anyway


----------



## mjm1

vaughn disgusts me so much, that was stupid foul


----------



## mjm1

Horrible Officiating!


----------



## Petey

Pacers bring it down, misses.

Foul on Vaughn.

Collins called on a foul on the next play, his 1st.

Nets 21, Pacers 26.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

mjm1 said:


> Im most disturbed with carters play in this game. He's continuing to shoot from the three, but its just not there. He has to recognize this and start attacking the rim.


I repeat, HE ONLY HAS T.W.O. 3-Point FGA's.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Granger fouled by Vaughn. Harrison fouled by Collins.

Collins comes up with the steal.Vaughn drives and gets called for a travel


----------



## Petey

Collins picks it off.

Vaughn brings it down.

RJ, Vaughn, Vaughn drives and he travels.

Nets 21, Pacers 26.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

gross


----------



## mjm1

Get Carter In There Get Carter In!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farouq710

what is up with these stupid turnovers.


----------



## dfunk15

mjm1 said:


> Im most disturbed with carters play in this game. He's continuing to shoot from the three, but its just not there. He has to recognize this and start attacking the rim.


he's getting tripled as soon he makes a move inside, those jumpers were wide open, he didn't force a single one


----------



## NETSFAN3526

audio or video for game 6 where can i find either for free


----------



## Petey

Pacers miss, Nets control the ball.

Vaughn swings it... Vaughn gets it back, to Cliff, Cliff misses.

Saras w/ the board.

Nets 21, Pacers 26.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

get the mother ****ing scrubs out!


----------



## Petey

Jackson misses, Vaughn w/ the board.

Nets 21, Pacers 26.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

nice rotation frank

vaughn collins cliff and some um


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Harrison misses, rebound Nets.
Cliff misses, rebound Yesman.
Jackson misses, rebound Vaughn.
Foul called on Harrison, his first. "He's a foul waiting to happen" :laugh:


----------



## farouq710

why don't they push the damn ball, they are obviously missing shots.


----------



## Petey

Vaughn brings it over, Frank calls out a play for RJ... Harrison w/ a foul away from the ball.

JO and Johnson back.

Nets 21, Pacers 26.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Get The Starters In!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

damn...we have no intension


----------



## Petey

RJ to Vaughn, Vaughn misses.

Pacers packing the middle.

Granger misses, Collins board.

Nets 21, Pacers 26.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

jacque

F'n

VAUGHN!!


----------



## Petey

Vaughn, RJ, back to Vaughn, Vaughn has it rim out.

Pacers control the board.

Nets 21, Pacers 26.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

THIS IS THE MOST PAINFULL thing IVE EVER WATCHED


----------



## XRay34

Bloody Disgusting!!!!


----------



## Petey

Down to JO, JO misses, Cliff called on the foul.

There was no contact...

What a horrid call.

JO to the line.

Nets 3rd team, Cliff's 1st.

Nets 21, Pacers 26.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Get Carter In Get Carter In Get Carter In Get Carter In Get Carter In Get Carter In Get Carter In Get Carter In Get Carter Innnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Vincanity15311

our bench looks ugly out there


----------



## XRay34

Now I realize why we on NBATV so much

Who the F wants to watch Jacque Vaughn JAson Collins bs


----------



## big furb

Vaughnn isn't doing anything positive out there, fortunately for us the pacers are sucking just as much


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vaughn misses, rebound Pacers.
Granger misses a three, rebound Collins.
Vaughn misses, rebound O'Neal.
O'Neal misses, a late foul called on Cliff. O'Neal hits 1 of 2. 27-21 Pacers


----------



## Petey

JO hits the 1st.

Misses the 2nd.

Cliff board.

Nets 21, Pacers 27.

-Petey


----------



## farouq710

at least the pacers are missing too, otherwise where would we be.


----------



## NETSFAN3526

any audio our video for game for free!!


----------



## dfunk15

lmao, they letting Nets shoot, Pacers are daring them to make open jumpers


----------



## Kid Chocolate

Carter15Nets said:


> Now I realize why we on NBATV so much
> 
> Who the F wants to watch Jacque Vaughn JAson Collins bs


can you seriously just stop posting?


----------



## Petey

RJ driving and finishes the tough layup... was contact, no call.

Nets 23, Pacers 27.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ hits. 27-23 Pacers

Murray with the steal, lays it in. 27-25 Pacers

Time out.


----------



## farouq710

finally a transition bucket, thank you lamond. thank you


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nice athletic lay-in by Murray!


----------



## Petey

Murray with the steal, out to RJ, back to Murray on the break, finishes.

Nice reward for Murray.

8+ to play.

Time out.

Nets 25, Pacers 27.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Lamond Murray is smoove!!


----------



## jarkid

good job, murray and rj for break.


----------



## Eddy15

kweli109 said:


> can you seriously just stop posting?



i second that!


----------



## NETSFAN3526

any audio for game


----------



## mjm1

LOL, leave them out there long enough and EVENTUALLY the bench players will react.


----------



## AJC NYC

Carter15Nets said:


> its over
> 
> not because its 5 point game
> 
> its because they not trying
> 
> wide open shot after shot and if they miss its off rebound anyway


I said to get out


----------



## farouq710

why don't they do that more? the pacers have been getting beat in transition whenever the nets have tried to break.


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets: LaMond Murray u beast u.

haha, ^^ this sentence is very funny


----------



## mjm1

RJ has to continue this aggressive play because no one else on this team is.


----------



## farouq710

i love how RJ has stepped up in the playoffs.


----------



## Petey

If the Pacers keep blitzing Carter, RJ has to drive as the lanes should be open.

Down to JO, JO turns it over.

Nets 25, Pacers 27.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

put vince in already


----------



## Jizzy

Remember guys, Carter15Nets is banned if the Nets win


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vaughn and 1! Now you all can stop hating.


----------



## mjm1

VAUGHN DOES SOMETHING POSITIVE GASP :banana:


----------



## farouq710

they should take it at sarunas everytime.


----------



## Petey

Into RJ, Vaughn drives, gets the ball, pumpfake, caught defender in the air, Vaughn hits... and going to the line for the 3 point play.

JO w/ his 2nd.

Nets 27, Pacers 27.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

O'Neal turns it over.

Vaughn hits AND gets fouled! Nice pass from RJ. Misses the FT. Tied up 27-27.


----------



## Petey

Jackson in for Saras.

Vaughn misses.

Nets 27, Pacers 27.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Bull**** Bail Out!!!!!!!


----------



## dfunk15

nets made up 6 points w/out Vince and Kidd, nice


----------



## Petey

Jones, JO, Jackson, Jackson drives... RJ w/ the foul.

Nets 4th? 7+ to play...

Nets 27, Pacers 27.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

<img src="http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/644/untitled5ok1.jpg"</img>


----------



## mjm1

**** YOU JOHNSON, **** YOU!!!!!! just lay down


----------



## Phenom Z28

Johnson right back at it...he has 14!


----------



## farouq710

come on nets, can we get one blow out this series?


----------



## VCFSO2000

Is streamtv broadcasting the game?


----------



## dfunk15

johnson 6-7, unreal


----------



## Petey

Johnson... leaner in the paint, hits.

Has 14, already.

Nets turn it over.

Nets 27, Pacers 29.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ called for the foul...Jackson hurts his finger after the whistle.

Johnson hits. 29-27 Pacers.
Cliff turns it over with a bad pass.O'Neal hits. 31-27 Pacers

time out nets.


----------



## mjm1

the bench is collapsing, WHY THE **** ARE THEY STILL OUT THERE, sit the **** down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

JO over Collins...

Nets time out.

6:38 to play in the 2nd.

Nets 27, Pacers 31.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

starters please


----------



## Jizzy

And 1!! **** you Carter15Nets


----------



## jarkid

F you ! Anthony Johnson.


----------



## XRay34

Who the heck would have tought Anthony Johnson would end our season (if we lose next 2)??????

Way to not re-sign him

Chris Childs give me a break


----------



## Boom Dawg

Apparently frank believes we can win by scoring 8 points in a quarter lol


----------



## farouq710

mjm1 said:


> the bench is collapsing, WHY THE **** ARE THEY STILL OUT THERE, sit the **** down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



we're only down by 4 points, hardly a collapse.


----------



## XRay34

jizzy said:


> And 1!! **** you Carter15Nets



little late there u and ur pos " passaic knockoff" slow cable tv

vaughn misses ft

aj the net killer hits

jermaine hits


----------



## mjm1

appearently Frank thinks this isnt a playoff game, scrubs on the floor for more than 5 consecutive MINUTES!!!


----------



## Vinsane

whats happenin 
just got in
looks like vc is bein held in check which is bad news for the nets


----------



## farouq710

i hope our backcourt wakes up already.


----------



## Eddy15

someone ban carter15nets for two hours plz, and everyone else, RELAX

Talk about no faith


----------



## Petey

All Nets starters out?

RJ over Jones!!!

Nets 29, Pacers 31.

-Petey


----------



## farouq710

RJ puts one in Jones's grill.


----------



## mjm1

i wonder how thorn sleeps at night after watching anthony johnson this series!


----------



## XRay34

defensive 3 second oooooooh f no


----------



## NETSFAN3526

Any Audio For This Game Please Tell Me


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

RJ hits again. 31-29 Pacers.

Defensive three second. Jackson hits the FT. 32-29 Pacers


----------



## Petey

Dump down to JO, JO fronted by Collins, Krstic called on a D3.

Jackson to the line and hits.

Nets 29, Pacers 32.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

mjm1 said:


> appearently Frank thinks this isnt a playoff game, scrubs on the floor for more than 5 consecutive MINUTES!!!


it's ok....because the scrubs was playing better than starters.


----------



## farouq710

i'm waiting for the nets to explode already, its been a slow game.


----------



## Eddy15

seems like their isnt any audio online


----------



## mjm1

HAHAAH, jefferson my goodness WOW


----------



## Petey

Johnson, JO, Jackson, JO misses, RJ board... RJ gets it out... RJ's pass deflected, Pacers come away with it.

Nets 29, Pacers 32.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Jackson misses, Kidd board, RJ, Carter, Carter, RJ, Krstic misses, Collins O Board, RJ, RJ slicing and draws the foul.

Nets 29, Pacers 32.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

rj only one doing anything


----------



## mjm1

jefferson drives AND DRAWS FOUL! thats right, at least he's earning his money unlike kidd and carter this game!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

O'Neal misses, rebound RJ.

Nets turn it over. Jackson misses, rebound Kidd.
Nenad misses, rebound Collins. RJ drives, and gets fouled by Jackson. Hits both FTs. 32-31 Pacers


----------



## justasking?

RJ keep attacking. Very good game for him so far.


----------



## Petey

Jackson w/ the foul.

RJ hits the 1st.
Murray waiting to come in...
RJ hits the 2nd.

Nets 31, Pacers 32.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

RJ!!! having his way out there...


----------



## Phenom Z28

Carter15Nets said:


> rj only one doing anything


Offensively, the defense has been pretty good all around.


----------



## Eddy15

this is why our team is so good, when one is faltering, the others pick it up.

Nenad on the floor?


----------



## mjm1

this is the jefferson and krstic show!


----------



## Petey

Dump to JO, out to Johnson, Pacers misses, Collins or Krstic tips it, Nets control.

Carter finds Nenad... hits!

Nets 33, Pacers 32.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Granger misses, rebound Collins.

Nenad hits. Nets up 33-32

Foul called on Nenad, his second.


----------



## mjm1

Bull**** Johnson Forces Contact!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Krstic just standing there minding his own business and Johnson barrels right into him and it's a foul on Krstic? blah...


----------



## Petey

AJ runs into Krstic, blocking foul. Krstic's 2nd.

Nets have 5.

AJ to the line.

Nets 33, Pacers 32.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

vince needs to get goin scorin wise or the nets will lose


----------



## Mogriffjr

interesting, Krstic looks to have two types of jump shots...


----------



## HB

RJ is carrying the Nets right now


----------



## jarkid

stupid foul on Krstic.


----------



## mjm1

the refs are absolutely attrocious, worst ive ever seen.


----------



## Petey

AJ hits.
Murray in for RJ?
AJ hits again.

Nets 33, Pacers 34.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

AJ hits both. 34-33 Pacers.

Kidd misses, collins gets it back. Jackson steals it.
Johnson hits a three. 37-33 Pacers


----------



## mjm1

Kidd Cost Us This Game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid

funny kidd.


----------



## XRay34

kidd 3 brick

aj 3 $$$$$$


----------



## farouq710

why didn't collin's take that shot he was wide open, the worst that could've happened was that he wouolda gotten fouled.


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Carter, Kidd, Collins O Board, out to Kidd... no picked off, AJ hits the triple...

Carter hits the 3.

Nets 36, Pacers 37.

-Petey


----------



## wizardsfan2006

Anthony Johnson is on fire


----------



## mjm1

carter heating up!!!


----------



## XRay34

vinsane start wacking


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC3! Quitcher*****'n!

THEN THE FADER! [email protected]


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Carter hits a three. 37-36 Pacers.

Vince with the steal. Drives and hits a fadeaway. 

Time out Pacers. Nets up 38-37


----------



## Mogriffjr

Vince!!!! answers back...none of that getting away!!

sick fade, he was in the air for like 5 seconds lmao...


----------



## farouq710

vince carter's getting to work.


----------



## Petey

Carter the steal, Carter in the open court, Pacers pack the middle, Carter behind the back... hangs, falling out of bounds, HITS!

Pacers time out.

Nets 38, Pacers 37.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

kidd not showin up at all
there we go vince get yourself goin


----------



## XRay34

Kidd 0/4 0 Points
AJ 7/8 19 Points

I just don't believe this is happening

After 5 games I didn't believe it and now 7/8 19 pts kidd 0/4 0 pts still 2nd

christ what the fuk man


----------



## big furb

AJ outplaying kidd again. Vc heating up


----------



## mjm1

oh my goodness, OH MY GOODNESS! amazing move by carter, Finally asserting himself. Kidd is really beginning to break my heart, after making his first shot of the game his shots havent even grazed the rim since


----------



## XRay34

god if kidd just cancelled out aj we would be up like 12-15 pts right now

outscored by 19

unreal


----------



## MrCharisma

We're playing pretty bad but to still be up one is great...once we get it going we should be able to easily take control of this game.


----------



## Jizzy

Oh my goodness!! Carter


----------



## AJC NYC

jizzy said:


> Remember guys, Carter15Nets is banned if the Nets win





Hell yeah!!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake

Go Nets


----------



## Dario

come on, carter and kidd are missing all shots wtffff


----------



## mjm1

THE REFS can DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe


----------



## XRay34

Basket Is Good?!?!?!? What?!?!?!?


----------



## Eddy15

im with vinsane and carter15nets getting banned if we win!


----------



## farouq710

damn Krstic has to be out of the game now, picks up his 3rd foul


----------



## dfunk15

bull****, he pushed off


----------



## Petey

2:38 to play.

JO gets it way outside.

JO takes it in...

Krstic called on the blocking foul, his 3rd. Cliff in.

JO hit and is going to the line.

Nets 38, Pacers 39.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

wtf!


----------



## Petey

JO misses, Collins board.

Carter, Kidd, Kidd misses, Pacers control.

Nets 38, Pacers 39.

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

third foul called on Nenad...and they're counting the basket. Lame. I guess it's a foul now when someone puts their shoulder down and runs into you?

Misses the FT. 39-38 Pacers

Kidd misses, rebound Pacers.
O'Neal hits. 41-38 Pacers


----------



## mjm1

kidd, just dont play the rest of the game!


----------



## Petey

Johnson, JO, JO spins off his defender and hits.

Nets 38, Pacers 41.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

pathetic just pathetic

kidd is DONE!


----------



## Vinsane

vc needs to stop passin


----------



## farouq710

come on nets, take the lead into the half, keep the intensity up.


----------



## mjm1

Looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## HB

You hope this is just a slump for Kidd, cause against the bulls or heat this wont cut it


----------



## XRay34

feel like turning this **** off

no peja no foster and they still stink


----------



## Petey

Collins hands off to Carter, Carter gets bumped w/ Jackson, Jackson's 2nd, Pacers 4th.

Jackson complaining cause it was Collins that hit Carter... LOL

RJ spins, passes out... Nets 24 second violation.

Pacers' ball.

Nets 38, Pacers 41.

-Petey


----------



## Vinsane

once again vc needs to stop passin


----------



## Phenom Z28

10th turnover for NJ :nonono:


----------



## farouq710

cliffy shoulda taken that shot.


----------



## mjm1

that never even touched carters leg


----------



## Petey

Carter called on the kick ball, Pacers ball.

Murray had come in for Collins.

Jones baseline, out to AJ, Vaughn in the air? Some Net... AJ travels.

Nets 38, Pacers 41.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

go nets...


----------



## farouq710

anthony johnson thinking he's lebron james, trying to get away with the travel.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Foul on Jackson. 
24 second Violation called on the Nets.
Murray in for Collins. 
Johnson called for a travel.

RJ misses a three, rebound Johnson.

Croshere airballs a three.


----------



## fruitcake

jump ball violation on V. Carter?

did he jump too high or something?


----------



## MrCharisma

"...and that's why you don't feed the dog people food" -- Ian Eagle LOL


----------



## Petey

Kidd has it, looking for the open man, RJ misses, Johnson tracks it down.

Croshere air balls the 3.

Nets ball as it went out of bounds.

Nets time out.

Nets 38, Pacers 41.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Someone hire a Hitman to kill Anthony Johnson


----------



## mjm1

i hope kidd is disgusted with himself. The only person on the entire team underachieving is HIM


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> Someone hire a Hitman to kill Anthony Johnson


uncalled for


----------



## dfunk15

will the real jason kidd please show up ? I really dislike this imposter


----------



## XRay34

kidd garbage all series

25% fg shooter 8 ppg

if he at least played D it would cancel out maybe but anthony johnson a 9 ppg scorer and 5 ppg for career is averging like 19 ppg this series

un

fn

real


----------



## AJC NYC

Eddy15 said:


> im with vinsane and carter15nets getting banned if we win!



Hell Yeah!!!!!!!!

He better go watch that heat game


----------



## mjm1

carter on fire!


----------



## Petey

Kidd brings it up.

Kidd to Carter.

Carter hits a 3.

Nets 41, Pacers 41.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

VC has his shot down


----------



## Phenom Z28

VC the contested 3 is IN! :banana:


----------



## MrCharisma

Carter15Nets said:


> Someone hire a Hitman to kill Anthony Johnson



don't you have WWE belts to sell on ebay or something?


----------



## farouq710

vince is hot right now.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Vince hits a ridiculous three. 41-41 tie.

Jackson misses

*Halftime*
Pacers 41
Nets 41


----------



## Petey

Pacers hold for one...

AJ drives, out to Jackson, misses, buzzer.
*
End of the half.*

Nets 41, Pacers 41.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

Carter15Nets said:


> kidd garbage all series
> 
> 25% fg shooter 8 ppg
> 
> if he at least played D it would cancel out maybe but anthony johnson a 9 ppg scorer and 5 ppg for career is averging like 19 ppg this series
> 
> un
> 
> fn
> 
> real


get them posts in now!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## farouq710

nets with the tie, despite the cold spells and dumb turnovers.


----------



## jarkid

VC you are the man with RJ. lol


----------



## mjm1

perhaps the worst half of any professional basketball game for jason kidd, and we are still tied GOOD SIGN :banana:


----------



## Vincanity15311

Indiana's g2 b worried about carter


----------



## Phenom Z28

AJC NYC said:


> Hell Yeah!!!!!!!!
> 
> He better go watch that heat game


Dude, calm down...


----------



## Jizzy

What is up with Kidd?


----------



## HB

Vincey!


----------



## XRay34

MrCharisma said:


> don't you have WWE belts to sell on ebay or something?



lol


----------



## MrCharisma

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> Vince hits a ridiculous three. 41-41 tie.
> 
> Jackson misses
> 
> *Halftime*
> Pacers 41
> Nets 41



We have to be happy about the score considering how crappy we played in the 1st half...if we can even slightly get it together in the 2nd half then we'll have this wrapped up.


----------



## XRay34

kidd how bout not getting outplayed by AJ just for 1 half? is that asking much, just for 1 half and maybe we will win


----------



## AJC NYC

Carter15nets are you a nets fan?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

MrCharisma said:


> We have to be happy about the score considering how crappy we played in the 1st half...if we can even slightly get it together in the 2nd half then we'll have this wrapped up.


 Thats what I'm thinking. We didn't play very well and its tied up. If we can play a better second half, we should be good.


----------



## jarkid

it's true that kidd can not shoot 3 in playoffs.


----------



## farouq710

this whole series, the nets have played fairly disoriented for the most part and we're still in good position to take it. We might have got one good game of bball and that was game 2 but every other game hasn't been great. This is kind of encouraging since we havent played our best ball yet and we have tougher opponents coming up.


----------



## Eddy15

i say we should look for nenad on pick n rolls and drive, lets stick to what works. All these 3 pointers, even through their going in, are not going to help in the long run


----------



## Phenom Z28

The first half was going to be the killer IMHO. The Pacers came out energized in front of their home crowd, but would come down to earth in the 2nd. The Nets are in real good shape to win this game now.


----------



## AJC NYC

We will win this game
We play kind of crappy and the pacers played their best and its still a tied game


----------



## mjm1

kidd must stop looking for his shot this series, its just not there. He must step up his distribution of the ball in which he has no equal. Or at least dont take any more threes, get inside kidd.


----------



## Vladman27

Carter15Nets said:


> kidd how bout not getting outplayed by AJ just for 1 half? is that asking much, just for 1 half and maybe we will win


I just checked the Yahoo statline and it has kidd as the best performer. Yeah he missed 0 for 5, but he's got 4 rebounds, 5 assists, and no turnovers. That's not Kidd's worst ever half of basketball as someone out here cried. In fact, that's pretty decent.


----------



## fruitcake

guys you jumping on Carter15Nets too much, these posts about Carter15Nets are even more annoying than Carter15Nets' posts itself.

I'm sure Carter15Nets is a sort of Nets fan, he is just a very very pessimistic one.


----------



## VC_15

Kidd was shooting bricks, i expect him to have a big second half. He knows he wasn't shooting well, he'll try to dominate early. Now we need to run a little bit, we are not running at all, and VC has made some tough shots, if we keep taking those shots , we will lose. Someone needs to drive it to the basket.


----------



## farouq710

guys, i love the enthusiasm for the nets but must we bash individual posters in this thread? It's a bit immature, let carter15nets be himself, why let it ruin your mood? we're up 3-2 in the series and tied in our close out game 6. GO NETS!


----------



## fruitcake

kidd still needs to take shots to keep defenses honest. if he just stops shooting, the pacers would just rotate off him and double vince or something.


----------



## VCFSO2000

I don't see what people hate about Vinsane. That Carter15 guy I can understand,but Vinsane is just a guy who loves Vince as a player. He doesn't bait anybody.

He admitted that he's not a Nets fan and only roots for Vince,and whatever team he's attached to.

At least he's honest.


----------



## farouq710

HEAT WATCH: Miami leads the bulls 11-2 in the early minutes of their game. One more good half of bball for us and the matchup we've all been wating for could be happening.


----------



## mjm1

fruitcake said:


> kidd still needs to take shots to keep defenses honest. if he just stops shooting, the pacers would just rotate off him and double vince or something.


agreed, but he must go inside the paint. He's shooting airballs from 18+ feet out, theyre literally barely grazing the rim :nonono:

I also feel that anthony johnsons success this series is beginning to get into kidd's head. I dont see any other explanation other than he's just trying to HARD and continues to put up low percentage shots. His judgement is in serious question now.


----------



## VCh15n

Carter15nets is an important part to the dynamics of the Net's Board. Without him, it would be too homeristic. haha. :biggrin:


----------



## farouq710

If we don't make it to the Eastern finals, I'll consider this year a big disappointment. I would say the NBA finals, but its really been detroit's year the entire way.


----------



## Phenom Z28

fruitcake said:


> guys you jumping on Carter15Nets too much, these posts about Carter15Nets are even more annoying than Carter15Nets' posts itself.
> 
> I'm sure Carter15Nets is a sort of Nets fan, he is just a very very pessimistic one.





farouq710 said:


> guys, i love the enthusiasm for the nets but must we bash individual posters in this thread? It's a bit immature, let carter15nets be himself, why let it ruin your mood? we're up 3-2 in the series and tied in our close out game 6. GO NETS!


Exactly...


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Granger might not play in the second half.


----------



## Petey

Granger is now questionable to return.

(on the half time report)

-Petey


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

farouq710 said:


> HEAT WATCH: Miami leads the bulls 11-2 in the early minutes of their game. One more good half of bball for us and the matchup we've all been wating for could be happening.


 I'd love the bulls to stretch it to 7. Make the heat work for it.


----------



## farouq710

We're making Johnson look like an allstar. 19 pts already.


----------



## XRay34

Granger pulled quad bad news for Pacers


----------



## farouq710

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> I'd love the bulls to stretch it to 7. Make the heat work for it.



I'm right there with you on that on, but I have a tough time seeing that happen because the baby bulls bigs are banged up right now. the heat got zo back as well.


----------



## Petey

farouq710 said:


> We're making Johnson look like an allstar. 19 pts already.


 We're? I have nothing to do with that 19 points by AJ.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Somehow (vince carter) the nets actually shot better in the 2nd, sure as heck doesnt seem like it.


----------



## farouq710

Petey said:


> We're? I have nothing to do with that 19 points by AJ.
> 
> -Petey


lol. alright alright.. the nets are making him look like an allstar.


----------



## mjm1

Petey said:


> We're? I have nothing to do with that 19 points by AJ.
> 
> -Petey


We're not, kidd is :sigh:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

mjm1 said:


> Somehow (vince carter) the nets actually shot better in the 2nd, sure as heck doesnt seem like it.


 really? I guess it seems that way (atleast to me) cause they started off shooting like crap....but I guess they turned it around.


----------



## farouq710

Carter15Nets said:


> Granger pulled quad bad news for Pacers



he pulled an antoine wright. at least stephen jackson gets to show his defensive prowess after ripping Granger.


----------



## Eddy15

Carter15Nets for president!

I agree though, ill stop, at least he's funny =)


----------



## HB

Besides the offense, Kidd is actually doing well in rebounding and assists


----------



## Vinsane

kidd dooesnt need to shoot just run some plays to get vc open


----------



## mjm1

enough is enough, must shut down aj!


----------



## ByeByeKMart

kidd is playing like a role player..


----------



## XRay34

krstic 4th?


----------



## Petey

Croshere attacking, foul on Collins.

Nets 41, Pacers 41.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

PAcers are getting away with murder!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

oh man, the second half starts with collins getting hit in the mouth.


----------



## Petey

Collins is on his back, Walsh out to check on Collins.

Nets 41, Pacers 41.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

****


----------



## farouq710

ugh, collins took the nasty hit to the mouth, looks bad on tv.


----------



## mjm1

OH ****, NOT NOT GOOD, we cant win without his defensive presence.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Cliff coming in for collins...looks like he was smacked pretty damn hard with an elbow. Going into the locker room.


----------



## Petey

Collins being brought to the back, Cliff in for Collins.

Croshere to the line.

Nets 41, Pacers 41.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

somehow this game gets worse sigh


----------



## Petey

Croshere hits the 1st.
Croshere hits the 2nd.

Nets 41, Pacers 43.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

sigh, sigh, sigh.


----------



## Vinsane

once again pass the ball to vc


----------



## XRay34

Nooooooooo Fn Wayyyyyyy


----------



## farouq710

come on nets, cut down on the turnovers.


----------



## Petey

Kidd dumps down to Cliff, Cliff travels as he tries to get it to Nenad.

Nets 41, Pacers 43.

-Petey


----------



## VCh15n

I'm ****ing sick of Indiana, hypocritical *******s!!! :curse: :banana: :banana: :banana: 

WWWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

GOOOOOOOO NEEEEEEEETTTTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS INDIANAS ARE FOR INDIANS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clown: :clown: :clown: :clown: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :angel: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: I LOVE TIHS BANANANA


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Croshere hits 2 from the line. 43-41 Pacers

Nets turn it over.


----------



## XRay34

bout time kidd lets go!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

Kidd for [email protected]


----------



## Petey

JO air ball, Kidd pushing.

Out to Kidd, Kidd hits the 3!!!

Nets 44, Pacers 43.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Do You Believe In Miracles, Yes!


----------



## dfunk15

about ****ing time


----------



## Eddy15

hmm seems like the pacers are playing real psychical defense... ****ing hacks!


----------



## farouq710

hell yea JKidd hits the 3.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd's 100th career playoff three-pointer! :banana:


----------



## mjm1

**** Carter What Was That!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy

****. We need Collins


----------



## Petey

Croshere misses.

Nets board, Carter almost trips, Carter loses it out of bounds.

Nets 44, Pacers 43.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

12 turnovers oh man this is tough to watch


----------



## mjm1

This Team Cant ****ing Rebound, Bull****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

that was just sad

4 nets looking at the ball


----------



## MrCharisma

Man, we aren't getting any breaks tonight. Lets get it together.


----------



## Petey

JO stripped, AJ at the buzzer, misses. JO board... Pacers get fouled by Krstic... his 4th?

Nets 44, Pacers 43.

-Petey


----------



## farouq710

Krstic with his 4th on the drive by jackson.


----------



## XRay34

krstic 4th


----------



## VCh15n

KIDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD HAVE MY KIDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: the only jersey i own. ISSSSSSSSSS KIDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## mjm1

Noooooooooooo Krstic You Moron!


----------



## Phenom Z28

4th foul on Krstic....crap...


----------



## dfunk15

nets getting outhustled now, not good


----------



## XRay34

pacers will be up by 7-8 now when quarter ends with krstic out and collins out


----------



## mjm1

jo LITERALLY CRIES ON EVERY POSSESSION!


----------



## Petey

Murray in for Krstic.

Jackson hits on a pair.

RJ lobs to Carter, fouled by JO.

Carter should be going to the line.

Nets 44, Pacers 45.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Krstic 4th pf... no.


----------



## Petey

Carter hits the 1st.
Carter hits the 2nd.

Nets 46, Pacers 45.

-Petey


----------



## farouq710

Carter15Nets said:


> pacers will be up by 7-8 now when quarter ends with krstic out and collins out



not if Vince has something to say about it.


----------



## XRay34

that was all ball from replay

i'll take it


----------



## Petey

Carter has 14.
Jackson... Granger, misses, Granger was going back... ball right back to where he was, slips out of bounds, Nets ball.

Nets 46, Pacers 45.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Kidd's on fire now!


----------



## MrCharisma

Kidd again for 3. He's on fire (lol)


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, out to Kidd, Kidd for 3!!!!

Pacers time out.

Nets 49, Pacers 45.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Confidence Is The Most Beautiful Thing!


----------



## farouq710

Jkidd with another 3, one more and he's officially out of the slump in my book.


----------



## XRay34

kidd again 2/7 now
raising his fg% to like 30


----------



## dfunk15

kidd is on fire :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## jarkid

yes, kidd for 3 in a row.


----------



## fruitcake

that was beautiful. :cry


----------



## XRay34

Heat killing the Bulls


----------



## HB

See how important Kidd's scoring can be. All that impact the game without scoring is only half of it.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Nets shooting is now at 50%


----------



## XRay34

oh heck yea


----------



## farouq710

I'm waiting for a VC or RJ monster jam.


----------



## Petey

AJ misses, Murray board.... WHIPS IT TO RJ, RJ slashes, hits!

Nets 51, Pacers 45.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

nice job, rj from kidd.


----------



## XRay34

another foul away from the ball 3rd team foul already


----------



## mjm1

well JO is sucking the refs ****


----------



## dfunk15

O'Neal *****ing again, every ****ing time, what a baby


----------



## Petey

AJ, JO, Cliff foul.

Pacers side out.

Jackson baseline, foul on RJ, his 2nd.

Nets 4th already again...

Nets 51, Pacers 45.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

great next foul over the limit already with 8:30

same crap like 2nd quarter

fn refs


----------



## mjm1

the entire pacers team is sucking the refs dick.


----------



## Petey

OMG, 8:24 left...

Jackson hits both.

Nets 51, Pacers 47.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

carter is on fire.


----------



## XRay34

vince en fuego


----------



## dfunk15

vince feeling it


----------



## Petey

Carter, Kidd, Carter for 3!!!

Nets 54, Pacers 47.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vince stop settling for jumpers! GAWD!


----------



## farouq710

its a conspiracy the refs want a game 7, look at the freethrow disparity, but carter hits the three.


----------



## XRay34

wow a foul on pacers


----------



## jarkid

it's a vc threee


----------



## JCB

Vince!


----------



## XRay34

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farouq710

nice hustle by murray and kidd but even better and one by RJ.


----------



## dfunk15

nets are owning right now


----------



## MrCharisma

RJ and1! Lets go...lets end this series!


----------



## Petey

Croshere called on the offensive foul.

Jackson should blame Granger for Croshere's offensive foul too.

Carter to Cliff, misses, Kidd board... RJ, RJ slips it in!!! and fouled!!!

Great hustle for that board by Murray too!

Nets 56, Pacers 47.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

RJ !! you are so nice.


----------



## Phenom Z28

RJ NIIIIICE move. 10 point lead now :banana:


----------



## Jizzy

Oh my goodness Murray and Jefferson


----------



## XRay34

RJ now with 19 points, might hit 30 if he keeps it up


----------



## Petey

RJ hits, RJ has 19.

Crowd is silent.

Nets 57, Pacers 47.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

Richard Jefferson = Jordan


----------



## farouq710

Finally A Monster Jam


----------



## big furb

Nets taking control.


----------



## Petey

JO hits the bucket.

Pacers go zone.

Kidd to RJ for the lob!!!

JO focing, foul on Cliff.

Nets 59, Pacers 49.

-Petey


----------



## Phenom Z28

Alley-oop Kidd to RJ! THere's your monster jam!


----------



## mjm1

The Refs Must Be Fired!


----------



## XRay34

How many times are we going to see Cliff go for steal when they pass to Jermaine and not get it and Jermaine get fouled or score cause of the risk


----------



## jarkid

good job !!! alley oooppp


----------



## MrCharisma

farouq710 said:


> I'm waiting for a VC or RJ monster jam.


there you go man, RJ on the ally!


----------



## Petey

Carter15Nets said:


> Richard Jefferson = Jordan


 Collins = Pippen?

Collins w/ 2 stitches back.

1st good.
2nd no good.

JO horrid at the line tonight.

Carter is fouled, Carter to the line...

Pacers w/ 3 now.

Nets 59, Pacers 50.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

vince almost hit that


----------



## Dario

Nets owning !! 

put in Krsticccccc


----------



## HB

Lamond playing good out there, and of course RJ has been exceptional


----------



## farouq710

look at how empty that arena is... the town has given up on the pacers it seems.


----------



## Petey

Carter hits the 1st.
Carter hits the 2nd.

Nets 61, Pacers 50.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

Nets 20-9 in the quarter so far.

Kidd called on the foul.

AJ to the line.

Nets 61, Pacers 50.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

that is not a foul, THE REFS ARE HANDING THEM FREE POINTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

and yet more free throws

these refs are a joke


----------



## farouq710

Dario said:


> Nets owning !!
> 
> put in Krsticccccc


we don't need Nenad out there right now and that's amazing because he's been so important.


----------



## HB

Please Frank dont have your usual brain farts. The game is not over, dont put all of the bench players in at the same time.


----------



## Petey

6:23 to go in the quarter...

AJ misses badly.
AJ misses again.

Granger board, Carter kicked ball.

Nets 61, Pacers 50.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

why why for the love of GOD cant they rebound WHY THE ****??????????????


----------



## XRay34

i knew it was too good to be true

2 missed fts

they get offensive reb


----------



## Vincanity15311

more blood


----------



## XRay34

mjm1 said:


> why why for the love of GOD cant they rebound WHY THE ****??????????????


Nets 25 Rebs

Pacers 15 Rebs


----------



## Petey

Murray is getting cleaned up now.

Collins icing his lip.

Nets 61, Pacers 50.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

box out on free throws idiots, don't give them any openings, finish them now Nets


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets is going to be banned from this board !!


----------



## Petey

Play resumes, JO w/ the big finish.

Nets 61, Pacers 52.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Nooooooooooooooo Rebound


----------



## farouq710

everything is clicking on offense.


----------



## mjm1

****KKKKKKKKKKk


----------



## Petey

Kidd no look, right to Cliff, Cliff finishes.

Kidd has 10 assists.

Kidd had jarred it loose, Pacers get it back.

Jackson, Granger, AJ, AJ over Kidd.

Nets 63, Pacers 54.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

this is BS!! we keep giving too many 2nd chance


----------



## farouq710

johnson continues to have the midas touch against JKidd.


----------



## MrCharisma

Man Anthony Johnson is a different person since he's left the Nets...he makes jumpers like they are nothing now.


----------



## XRay34

I wouldn't even care if Anthony Johnson died


----------



## Petey

RJ, Kidd, Kidd attacking, spins out.

AJ misses.

Carter board, Kidd, Carter, misses 3, Kidd O board, Cliff misses.

AJ misses.

Kidd long board... flips up to Carter....

NO SLAM, Pacers foul.

Nets 63, Pacers 54.

-Petey


----------



## fruitcake

Td Watch

4 Points, 1 Rebound.


----------



## farouq710

did u see that pass by JKidd on that fastbreak where VC got fouled? beautiful


----------



## XRay34

MrCharisma said:


> Man Anthony Johnson is a different person since he's left the Nets...he makes jumpers like they are nothing now.



he still suks

hes just godly vs us

dont let it fool you, when he plays someone else he suks

when he plays uh e not human


----------



## Petey

Foul was on AJ.

Carter hits the 1st.
Collins back in for Cliff.
Carter hits the 2nd.

Carter, 8 of 8 from the line.

Nets 65, Pacers 54.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Bull**** Foul Bull****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Petey

Pacers dump down to JO, Nets swarm him... Nets poke it away... late Whistle, JO to the line for 2.

Nets 65, Pacers 54.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

WOW!!!!!!! are u kidding me!?!?! he didnt even foul him

more free throws!!


----------



## dfunk15

omg, what a horrible call, he lost the ****ing ball, these refs are keeping them in it


----------



## MrCharisma

This refs won't let consecutive posessions go without calling a foul...it's really taken the flow any type of flow out of this game.


----------



## HB

Vince has lived on the free throw line this game


----------



## farouq710

Carter15Nets said:


> I wouldn't even care if Anthony Johnson died



lol. good grief man, why so negative?


----------



## Jizzy

How is that a foul?


----------



## XRay34

nets would be up 20 if it wasnt for refs bl0wing the pacers


----------



## Petey

JO hits.
JO hits then 2nd.

Nets 65, Pacers 56.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

they are shooting three times the free throws! DIE REFS DIE!


----------



## farouq710

Hbwoy said:


> Vince has lived on the free throw line this game



Vince came to play tonite, he started slow but has been pretty good.


----------



## ZÆ

O'Neal hits 2 free throws

65-56 - NETS


----------



## Petey

Kidd, RJ, and a foul called on Jones, Pacers' 5th.

RJ to the line.

Nets 65, Pacers 56.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

pacers 24 fts


----------



## mjm1

lamond is a punk, making free throws after whistle, thats disheartening.


----------



## dfunk15

call for the nets, yoopie Rj goes 1 of 2


----------



## farouq710

Carter15Nets said:


> nets would be up 20 if it wasnt for refs bl0wing the pacers



they're keeping the game "under control"


----------



## Petey

RJ's was 3 of 3, but 1st in and out...
RJ hits the 2nd.

Nets 66, Pacers 56.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

RJ on AJ now.

Misses, RJ board, Pacers foul... LOL

RJ to the line again.

Nets 66, Pacers 56.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

look they actually called in favor OF THE NETS!


----------



## XRay34

shocked they didnt call jumpball


----------



## farouq710

stupid fould from a frustrated jackson, good for RJ.


----------



## dfunk15

vince read that move perfectly, great help defense


----------



## jarkid

GO NETS, we are going to win while Carter15Nets would ban himself.


----------



## Petey

RJ hits the 1st.
Croshere in, Jackson out.
RJ hits the 2nd.

Nets 68, Pacers 56.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Go for the jump ball morons NOOOOOOO. I cant believe they had jo on the floor and didnt tie him up IT COST THREE POINTS!


----------



## HB

Deng! Vince and RJ could actually go for 60 points tonight


----------



## XRay34

way to not draft danny granger


----------



## farouq710

Granger has given them some timely buckets.


----------



## Petey

AJ kicks out to Granger, Granger hits the 3.

Pacers not going away.

Carter drives, foul on JO... LOL

His 4th now.

Carter to the line, time out first though.

Nets 68, Pacers 59.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

O'Neal with 4


----------



## XRay34

jarkid said:


> GO NETS, we are going to when while Carter15Nets would ban himself.


i didnt say ban, i said i wont come till playoffs over


----------



## dfunk15

I wish vince made that, it would completely kill the crowd


----------



## XRay34

Jefferson 24 points on 10 FGA
Carter 21 points on 11 FGA

45 points on 21 FGA wow


----------



## Jizzy

Carter15Nets said:


> way to not draft danny granger


Shut up, Fat man


----------



## Petey

Kidd, 6 points, 9 board, 10 assists.

Nets 68, Pacers 59.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> i didnt say ban, i said i wont come till playoffs over


Is that a promise?


----------



## XRay34

Hbwoy said:


> Is that a promise?


let nets win first


----------



## Petey

Carter hits the 1st.
Carter misses the 2nd.

Jones w/ the moves and his pass is picked off.

Carter can't get the floater to go.

Nets 69, Pacers 59.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

the pacers dont die


----------



## XRay34

who the heck is this guy


----------



## mjm1

Bs Bs Bs Bs Bs Bs Bs Bs Bs Bs Bs, Get Out Of The League Johnson To Hell!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Johnson and 1.....ridiculous. Looking like Allen Iverson or Gilbert Arenas against the Nets.


----------



## dfunk15

there was no foul, lol


----------



## jarkid

screw Anthony Johnson.


----------



## farouq710

johnson looks like he's going to get 30 tonight.


----------



## Petey

AJ drives, leans away from Murray, foul on the Nets.

AJ had hit.

FT coming.

Nets 69, Pacers 61.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

kidd should be ashamed with himself!


----------



## XRay34

how the f do you let this ugly ******* anthony johnson whos a fat flob do this


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> how the f do you let this ugly ******* anthony johnson whos a fat flob do this


he's the farthest thing from fat smartass


----------



## Petey

AJ misses, RJ board.

Blood on AJ's shorts, offical's time out.

Nets 69, Pacers 61.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

i hope that blood is aids and it gets in anthony johnson's cut


----------



## mjm1

Carter15Nets said:


> i hope that blood is aids and it gets in anthony johnson's cut


you are a sick ****


----------



## XRay34

mjm1 said:


> he's the farthest thing from fat smartass


hes fat look at his neck


----------



## Vladman27

Carter15Nets said:


> i hope that blood is aids and it gets in anthony johnson's cut


What the **** is wrong with you. Grow up kid.


----------



## Petey

mjm1 said:


> he's the farthest thing from fat smartass


 No, he's fat... or very heavy for his size. Just look at him.

Athletes shouldn't look like that... or Eddy Curry.

Kidd hits on the turnaround.

Nets 71, Pacers 61.

-Petey


----------



## farouq710

JKidd has hist shot back.


----------



## ZÆ

J-Kidd for 2


71-61 - NETS


----------



## XRay34

they will not go away


----------



## Petey

AJ drives, to Croshere, rattles the 3.

Nets 71, Pacers 64.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

NOOooooooooooooooooooooooooo DIE INDIANIA JUST DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe


----------



## HB

Carter15Nets said:


> i hope that blood is aids and it gets in anthony johnson's cut


WOW out of all the posts you have made this is definitely the worst. Wishing another person has Aids come on now


----------



## mjm1

Killl Me Now Kill Me Now Kill Me Now


----------



## XRay34

lack of finishng quarters

sigh


----------



## farouq710

great their corwd woke up.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Wow, I turn on the TV, and I'm met by an 11-3 Pacers run. Ouch.


----------



## JCB

mjm1 said:


> Killl Me Now Kill Me Now Kill Me Now


 no


----------



## Petey

Kidd misses, AJ driving, kicks to Granger... Granger 3.

RJ driving, offensive foul.

Nets 71, Pacers 67.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Kill Me Now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dfunk15

anthony johnson got triple teamed, WTF


----------



## XRay34

so they worked that hard over a long period of time (10 minutes)

and it all vanishes final 1 minute 40 seconds

speechless


----------



## Phenom Z28

WTF just happened?! :eek8: :eek8:


----------



## jarkid

****, why can the damn danny granger shoot 3


----------



## mjm1

Noooooooooooooo


----------



## Vinsane

if they were smart they would go to vince


----------



## farouq710

its all unraveling, but they'll find their way out of it. show some mettle.


----------



## XRay34

that is not anthony johnson i dont care what u say that is not anthony johnson


----------



## mjm1

Indiania Will Die


----------



## jmk

Really pathetic.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Cliffy hits the runner


----------



## neoxsupreme

Miami beating Chicago 45-37 in the 2nd quarter. It may be a NJ/Miami clash in the 2nd rnd.


----------



## Petey

Pacers again?

Carter to Cliff, Cliff fakes, takes it in, pulls up and hits.

Nets go to a zone.

Nets 73, Pacers 69.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

way to finish out the quarter losers

up 10 with 2 min now up 4

momentum killer

whats nets record when leading after 3?


----------



## Petey

Croshere misses the final shot of the quarter.

*End of the 3rd.
*
Nets 73, Pacers 69.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

The nets have to be the most disgusting team to watch in the nba. NO team in the nba loses leads quite as fast.


----------



## jmk

I'm still trying to figure out why the refs are giving Anthony Johnson superstar calls and not Jason.


----------



## farouq710

ok ok 4 pt lead in the 4th, its time for VC to do like Mariano and close this series.


----------



## Vinsane

kidd is dumb he should never try and score twice in a row on postup situations
rj is a ******* all he does is drive and look for fouls you idiot they could also call a foul against you


----------



## farouq710

mjm1 said:


> The nets have to be the most disgusting team to watch in the nba. NO team in the nba loses leads quite as fast.



try the suns, cavs and wizards, those teams play no defense.


----------



## HB

Have faith people, this is Vince's quarter


----------



## mjm1

The nets must play the quarter of their lives out there, CLOSE OUT THIS ****ING TEAM YOU ****HEADS


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Dark Knight said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why the refs are giving Anthony Johnson superstar calls and not Jason.


Yeah...


----------



## XRay34

10/14 FG 25 Points after 3 for ANTHONY JOHNSON are you kidding me


----------



## VCFSO2000

One freakin quarter away from you know what.


----------



## Vincanity15311

They Dont Die


----------



## neoxsupreme

Carter15Nets said:


> way to finish out the quarter losers
> 
> up 10 with 2 min now up 4
> 
> momentum killer
> 
> *whats nets record when leading after 3?*


We only have 2 losses I think but they came late in the regular season when the Nets started to tank games.


----------



## mjm1

defense was not played that quarter, carter must come alive.


----------



## big furb

Nets with the lead going into the 4th. That usually means good things for this team. This is usually what seperates the contender from the pretenders, the ability to close out a series on the road


----------



## Noodfan

I can't understand some people. You are leading on road in a playoff series and your fans rain **** on you.


----------



## Phenom Z28

OHHHHH MAN, this _could _be it.


----------



## mjm1

Money Murray!


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Murray, Murray for 3... LOL

Nets 76, Pacers 69.

-Petey


----------



## MrCharisma

Krstic All Star said:


> Wow, I turn on the TV, and I'm met by an 11-3 Pacers run. Ouch.


lol turn it back off so we can go on a run of our own!


----------



## farouq710

murray shuts up that crowd with the three.


----------



## Real

Damn, Lamond Murray!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Lamond Murray - can only shoot in the fourth quarter!


----------



## Phenom Z28

MURRAY's *3rd *biggest shot of the series :laugh:


----------



## jarkid

murray u beast u


----------



## XRay34

lamond did it again

3rd staight game clutch3


----------



## Petey

Jones lets it fly, Cliff w/ the long board.

Carter has the ball.

Carter to Cliff, Cliff misses the jumper, Vaughn board.

Nets reset.

Where is Krstic?

Get him in without JO out there.

Vaughn side rim.

Nets 76, Pacers 69.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

jacque vaughn suks man


----------



## mjm1

Krstic Where Is He, Get Him Out There!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

unreal....


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Anthony :curse: Johnson...


----------



## neoxsupreme

Big Shot Mond!


----------



## Petey

AJ spins and hits.

RJ, Murray, RJ, Murray, Murray w/ ANOTHER 3!!!

Nets 79, Pacers 69.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Murray Earning Moneyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## XRay34

Lamond Murray you beast you


----------



## Phenom Z28

Murray You Beast You!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Murray for three again!!!


----------



## farouq710

murray again shuts the crowd up


----------



## GM3

Murray hits a 3

Time Out Pacers

79-71 Nets


----------



## ZÆ

Thats a LM 333333333!!


----------



## dfunk15

murray? murray? murray? Murray!!!!


----------



## jarkid

Lamond Murray Is The Beaaaaaaaaaaast


----------



## neoxsupreme

Nets shooting good from downtown for once in this series.


----------



## Petey

Pacers' time out.

Murray getting the high fives.

(I had misses a Pacer's bucket somewhere, score should be good now.)

Nets 79, Pacers 71.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

Murray again!!!


----------



## MrCharisma

VC let Anthony outmuscle him and pull up for the jumper? boooo....Lets go VC get him back on the other end, no way can Johnson guard VC in any world!

Lamond hits again...who would've thought this guy would contribute anything! Lamond has the pose too...the airplane!


----------



## big furb

Murray is a GOD!!!!


----------



## Noodfan

Murray = Half man half amazing :biggrin:


----------



## ZÆ

mjm1 said:


> Krstic Where Is He, Get Him Out There!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


4 fouls


----------



## jarkid

Carter15Nets said:


> Lamond Murray you beast you


haha, i like this sentence.


----------



## XRay34

<img src="http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/644/untitled5ok1.jpg"</img

^~~~Just guard this POS and we will close it out

11/15 27 Points unbelievable


----------



## HB

Lamond playing for a contract right now.


----------



## Petey

big furb said:


> Murray is a GOD!!!!


 That phrase is reserved for Vince Lamar Carter... please don't use it so loosely.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

THE TAKEOVER said:


> 4 fouls


ITS the fourth QUARTER, what are they saving him for!


----------



## jarkid

Noodfan said:


> Murray = Half man half amazing :biggrin:


hahahah.


----------



## Petey

Hbwoy said:


> Lamond playing for a contract right now.


 Oh yeah, I think he actually is a FA.

Jones gives it up, AJ speed it up and finishes.

Nets 79, Pacers 73.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

what are u kidding me im sick of anthony johnson


----------



## mjm1

i am so angry with the nets, they are making johnson look like god.


----------



## Vinsane

they gotta get vc back soon


----------



## Lord-SMX

no i just think that murry is 1/2 man 1/4 amazing 1/4 reliable


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ hits, but then Johnson hit again... :curse:


----------



## mjm1

Defense, You ****s


----------



## Petey

Kidd, Murray, RJ, RJ buries it!

AJ with another, and has 31 now. LOL

Nets 81, Pacers 75.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

kidd is getting abused now


----------



## farouq710

i can't believe the nets let johnson go for 30+


----------



## Phenom Z28

Anthony ****ing Johnson! :curse:


----------



## mjm1

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, the nets arent getting calls!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Kidd called on the other end... wait, no on Murray.

Nets 81, Pacers 75.

-Petey


----------



## MrCharisma

Holy crap...AJ is completely unbelievable. Where is Raja Bell when you need him?


----------



## Lord-SMX

mjm1 said:


> i am so angry with the nets, they are making johnson look like god.


 yea lol... i don't think that kidd is the best johnson defender!


----------



## jarkid

go to hell, damn you, refs


----------



## mjm1

KILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE KILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe


----------



## XRay34

he gonna drop 40+ wow


----------



## Vinsane

get vince back now


----------



## mjm1

Pathetic, Pathetic, What Are They Doing Pathetic


----------



## XRay34

kidd outscored by 24 pts tonight


----------



## ZÆ

AJ hits 1 of 2 free throws

81-76 - NETS


----------



## Petey

AJ slashes at the rim, foul on Murray... going to the line.

AJ misses.
AJ hits.

Nets 81, Pacers 76.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Under 9 to play

Johnson misses on 1st..hits 2nd

81-76 Nets

Murray misses a 3


----------



## mjm1

Get Vc Out There Frank!


----------



## Mogriffjr

damn, O'Neal traveled like twice on that play...


----------



## Petey

Kidd, RJ, Murray, misses the 3.

Pacers control the board.

AJ to JO? JO travels.

Carter and Krstic back!

Nets 81, Pacers 76.

-Petey


----------



## farouq710

You think Tinsley will get traded. it looks like Johnson just bought his plane ticket outta town.


----------



## XRay34

32 f'n points i never saw this in my life before a scrub do this


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Refs finally call O'Neal for his walking tours.

Krstic back in.


----------



## GM3

O'Neal travels

RESET: Kidd, Vaughn, RJ, Krstic, Cliffy

Vaugh misses


----------



## mjm1

*!*

Why Is He Shooting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## neoxsupreme

Lord-SMX said:


> no i just think that murry is 1/2 man 1/4 amazing 1/4 reliable


Good one :greatjob: .


----------



## Petey

Krstic back, but not Carter.

Vaughn misses the jumper, Jones board.

Krstic pokes away from JO, to Kidd, to RJ, to Krstic...

Krstic gets the foul called, on Saras.

On the floor.

Carter in for Vaughn.

Nets 81, Pacers 76.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

VC in for Vaughn


----------



## Real

7 minutes from the second round.


----------



## mjm1

keep ATTACKING GUYS JUST KEEP GOING TO THE RIM


----------



## farouq710

look at how active nenad is, comes back in the game and doesnt miss a beat after sitting for a while.


----------



## Mogriffjr

NENAD FOR TWO...BANG BABY!!! wooooo


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic J - so pretty


----------



## XRay34

kidd wants this lose this series doesnt he?


----------



## mjm1

KIDD IS THE SUPERSTAR, STOP GIVING JOHNSON THE CALLS REFS moroNS


----------



## GM3

O'Neal loses it

Krstic fouled, non shooting. Carter back in for Vaughn

Krstic nothing but Net. That jumper is money

Foul called on Kidd, man **** this Kidd cant breath on AJ without getting called on a foul.


----------



## Jizzy

That's money


----------



## Petey

Jackson in for Saras.

Krstic nails the jumper.

That was the Pacers first team foul btw.

Foul on Kidd his 3rd, Nets 2nd on AJ at half court.

Nets 83, Pacers 76.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

lol if you ask me, I'd rather anthony Johnson beat me than O'Neal...that won't happen...


----------



## jarkid

krstic is so so so nice.


----------



## Phenom Z28

JOHNSON! Stop it!


----------



## mjm1

Kiddd Was Foooooooooooooooooooooooooooooouleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeedddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddsdddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd


----------



## Mogriffjr

nice a no-call on Kidd's drive...


----------



## Real

Anthony Johnson is not missing at all.


----------



## GM3

Kidd misses

Johnson misses a 3, Johnson gets the board and hits

82-78 Nets

Under 8 to play


----------



## XRay34

kidd lost this game if we we lose disgusted

misses layup leads to aj again 

4 pt swing woulda been up 9 now 5


----------



## neoxsupreme

Nets need to play on pure adrenaline & energy right now. They are so close to the 2nd rnd. Come on Nets!


----------



## Petey

Jackson misses, Kidd misses, AJ misses, AJ gets the O Board, AJ hits.

Time out.

Nets 83, Pacers 78.

-Petey


----------



## jarkid

Anthony Johnson is so selfish.


----------



## farouq710

ok i take that back, johnson looks like he's gonna get to 40.


----------



## Vinsane

kidd is makin some big mistakes
It's almost carter time


----------



## MrCharisma

Man I hope this playoff series doesn't ruin Kidd's chance at being on the NBA All-Defensive team.


----------



## mjm1

kidd was fouled THE NETS ARENT GETTING ANY CALLS, ANTHONY JOHNSON NEEDS TO BE HIT HARD, A NICE FLAGRANT SHOULD DO THE TRICK. If they're just going to keep sending him to the line, SEND A MESSAGE


----------



## XRay34

Kidd 3/11 8 Points
AJ 14/19 34 Points

WOW, would have never thought this would happen when series started, AJ outplay Kidd by a huge margin.


----------



## farouq710

carter with only 12 shots, look for that to change.


----------



## mjm1

Give krstic/carter the ball and just watch. kidd is butchering the game.


----------



## jmk

Ready for this? Throughout the series, Jason has been to the line a whopping total of 8 times, despite attacking the hoop.


----------



## XRay34

krstic is so clutch


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic again. AUTOMATIC!


----------



## neoxsupreme

farouq710 said:


> ok i take that back, johnson looks like he's gonna get to 40.


Yeah 40 & go home.


----------



## Mogriffjr

Krstic's mid range in 2K7 will be 90...has to be...


----------



## Phenom Z28

Krstic!!! Our savior!


----------



## HB

LMAO! AJ is now a star


----------



## Petey

Carter to Krstic, Krstic hits again.

Nets 85, Pacers 78.

-Petey


----------



## MrCharisma

Nenad is making Pacer fans remember Rik Smits baby!


----------



## farouq710

the pacers continue to refuse to guard nenad on the perimeter, they deserve to lose.


----------



## dfunk15

nenad is a machine


----------



## mjm1

krstic is controling the game.


----------



## GM3

Krstic hits another money jumper. This point im giving Krstic the chance to shoot a game winner not Vince, Kidd or RJ.

Jones misses, ball out of bounds, Nets ball

Under 6 to play

Out of bounds, nets ball


----------



## neoxsupreme

Mogriffjr said:


> Krstic's mid range in 2K7 will be 90...has to be...


What's his overall rating in 2K6?


----------



## XRay34

You Got To Finish That!!!! Crap!


----------



## mjm1

I COUNTED TWO FOULS ON THAT POSSESSIOn.


----------



## Petey

Nets pressing.

Pacers attacking... out of bounds on the Pacers.

Nets miss, out of bounds on the Pacers.

New shot clock.

Nets 85, Pacers 78.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

is that jordan?


----------



## Mogriffjr

RJ BABY!!!!

bye bye Pacers and c15...


----------



## jarkid

we're going to play heat.


----------



## farouq710

what beautiful executon by carter, RJ and nenad.


----------



## XRay34

i dont believe that i just dont


----------



## Mogriffjr

LOL AJ again...

croshere with the slam...


----------



## XRay34

thanks for ruining my life anthony johnson


----------



## HB

My goodness AJ just destroyed Kidd and Vince with a rushed 3, very dumb move


----------



## Real

Will this guy just come back down to earth?


----------



## Petey

Ball to RJ, RJ hit the jumper!

AJ responds again.

"not human" -Ian.

Carter misses.

Jackson to Croshere, hits.

Nets 87, Pacers 83.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Kidd Is Getting Schooled


----------



## farouq710

come on Vince, that was a 5 pt swing.


----------



## GM3

Rj with a nice shot

87-78 Nets

Under 5 to play

Johnson nails a 3

87-81 Nets

Carter misses 3, fastbreak Croshere dunk

Rj loses it


----------



## neoxsupreme

Grandmazter3 said:


> Krstic hits another money jumper. *This point im giving Krstic the chance to shoot a game winner not Vince, Kidd or RJ.*
> 
> Jones misses, ball out of bounds, Nets ball
> 
> Under 6 to play
> 
> Out of bounds, nets ball


Hopefully the Nets don't have to be in that situation.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Ooommmmggggggg


----------



## MrCharisma

Man...I hope RJ gets a chance to make the 'dagger' shot solely so he can do the dagger through the heart motion.

We are falling apart, we need to re-group. Nets by 4


----------



## Vinsane

vc look for your shot


----------



## dfunk15

my god, pacers are getting away with slaps


----------



## jmk

I'm sicking of Robinson standing around while someone dunks by him. Throw someone to the ground, senior.

And oh yeah, Vince? Use your ****ing head.


----------



## GM3

Jones misses

Carter to Krstic and Krstic loses it out of bounds

Under 4 to play


----------



## XRay34

its over


----------



## mjm1

The Nets Are Getting Fouled!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Nets turn it over.

Pacers can't hit.

Carter can't hit.

Out of bounds on the Nets... DAMNIT!

Nets 87, Pacers 83.

-Petey


----------



## farouq710

nets look at the clock, take it easy and play.


----------



## XRay34

lol no call


----------



## Real

If someone else other than Anthony Johnson takes a shot for the Pacers than the Nets will swallow up the defensive rebound.

Why should Fred Jones take that shot? They should have gave it to AJ he's on fire.


----------



## Mogriffjr

nice O'Neal bullrushes Collins...gotta love that...up 2 now...


----------



## jarkid

i hope him that go to die.


----------



## Jizzy

What the ****?


----------



## GM3

O'Neal lays it up

87-85 Nets

Frank takes a timeout, jeez should have happened long ago.


----------



## Petey

Collins in for Cliff.

JO hits as Collins goes down.

Nets time out.

Nets 87, Pacers 85.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

I HATE THE NBA i hate THE NBA SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MUCHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH THE NETS GETTIG FOULED OVER AND OVERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Phenom Z28

I want my mommmaaaaa


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Bull**** move by O'Neal, smashes Collins and scores...


----------



## Real

Why was there no call? O'Neal barreled into him!


----------



## VCFSO2000

Every single freakin game...They have to turn a heavenly lead into hell!!??!!!!


----------



## dfunk15

that isn't an offensive foul? what?


----------



## Vinsane

RJ and Kristic tend to stop scorin when we need it go to vince
he has to stop lookin for fouls cuz he aint gonna get em because of what anthony johnson said


----------



## mjm1

They are getting away WITHHHHHHHHHHHH MURDER, With MURDER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## farouq710

if the pacers steal this game, it will be tough to swallow.


----------



## XRay34

anthony fuking johnson was the guy that did this bs

that 3 man that 3 gave them so much life

magine he missed it

nets up 9 with ball and vc wouldnt chuck a dumb 3 and it wouldnt lead to croshere dunk

why anthony why

37 fn pts omfg


----------



## neoxsupreme

3-4 solid minutes. Nets can do this.


----------



## mjm1

this is bull****, the refs handed indiana the game, ANTHONY JOHNSON MUST DIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Real

neoxsupreme said:


> 3-4 solid minutes. Nets can do this.


I love the optomism. It's refreshing.


----------



## farouq710

this is a good test for the next round, lets hope they hang tough and pull it out.


----------



## dfunk15

just play smart Nets


----------



## XRay34

well its over folks


----------



## dfunk15

vince got killed on that drive


----------



## Petey

Carter knocked away to Krstic, Kidd, misses.

Nets 87, Pacers 85.

-Petey


----------



## Real

Oh thank god Fred Jones can't hit that.


----------



## Petey

Down to JO, out to Jones, misses the 3, Nets board.

Nets 87, Pacers 85.

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

Krstic is GOD....


----------



## farouq710

nenad is mr. clutch.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic AND ONE! On O'Neal?


----------



## GM3

Carter drives no call, Krstic boards to Kidd and miss

Under 3 to play

Jones misses a 3

Krstic draws foul on O'neal and will shoot a FT!

89-85 Nets!


----------



## XRay34

dont get excited guys

anthony johnson


----------



## Real

NNNNNEEEEENNNOOOOOWWWNNNNEEEEEDDDD!!!!! 

NENOWED!!! 

He just keeps coming up big!


----------



## Petey

Carter to Krstic, Krstic hits and fouled!!!

Go and hit that at the line KRSTIC!

Nets 89, Pacers 85.

-Petey


----------



## Jizzy

And 1!!


----------



## Real

Welcome to Earth Indiana Pacers.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Krstic - 7 points in the fourth quarter.


----------



## GM3

Krstic hits FT

90-85 Nets

Croshere misses

Carter misses

Under 2 to play


----------



## XRay34

die vince


----------



## mjm1

carter are YOU A MORON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Krstic hits the FT!!!

Croshere with the miss, RJ out to Kidd, Kidd slows it down.

Carter's jumper off the mark, and JO fouled.

Nets had 1 to give.

Nets 90, Pacers 85.

-Petey


----------



## HB

Best Duo in the league


----------



## Real

1:55 from getting the **** out of Indiana.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Nads completes the AND 1.


----------



## Petey

Under 2 to play now.

JO hits the jump shot.

Nets 90, Pacers 87.

-Petey


----------



## dfunk15

this is vince from the cavs game


----------



## jarkid

krsitc is the beast


----------



## farouq710

Carter15Nets said:


> die vince


look at your sn.


----------



## Real

Great hustle play by Kidd, our captain. 

VC CLUTCH!


----------



## GM3

O"neal gets fouled non shooting

O'Neal hits a jumper

90=87 Nets

Krstic misses, Kidd rebounds it new clock

Carter drives and lays it up

92-87 Nets

1:03 to play Pacers take timeout


----------



## Mogriffjr

Jason with the big tip to VC...

VC DRIVES!!!! HITS!!! BANG!

up 5 baby!! C15!!! BYEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Petey

Kidd to Krstic, misses, Kidd taps to Carter, Nets reset, Carter drives by JO and hits.

Pacers time out...

Nets 92, Pacers 87.

-Petey


----------



## farouq710

i knew vince would get it done somehow.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

VC drew contact on that play...no call. Still, Nets up 5


----------



## Vinsane

buckets
lets go nets


----------



## XRay34

63 seconds away from not seeing me for 6 weeks


----------



## jmk

Finally Vince does something smart!


----------



## Phenom Z28

Vc Thank You!


----------



## neoxsupreme

Hbwoy said:


> Best Duo in the league


 :sup: Hbwoy?


----------



## SUPERB

Vince Finally Goes To The Basket!!!!

I Really Used To Hate Krstic But Gotdamn He Has Shut My Mouth Silent!


----------



## farouq710

time to defend and send these guys home.


----------



## Petey

1:03 to play, JO w/ 5 fouls, he couldn't go at Carter...

Just 3 more stops, and it's in the 2nd round!!!

-Petey


----------



## Mogriffjr

No PG makes that tip cept for Kidd...the awareness...


----------



## mjm1

Carter needs to keep attacking the rim GOOOOOD


----------



## GM3

Indiana and NJ still have 1 full timeout and 1 20sec timeout.


----------



## VCFSO2000

92-87 NETS.

IND takes a full TO.

One stop...and one long possession,hit or miss,game over. Series over.

I don't care if Carter is 1/110. Just bag the win.


----------



## neoxsupreme

Kidd needs to hit a shot to get a trip-dub.


----------



## justasking?

:gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray: :gopray:


----------



## jarkid

i have to tell my feel. ALthough Carter15Nets is annoying, but i feel he is cute and funny.


----------



## big furb

Carter15Nets said:


> 63 seconds away from not seeing me for 6 weeks


It's a beautiful thing (and no trying to sneak in under a new account either :curse: )


----------



## MrCharisma

Carter15Nets said:


> 63 seconds away from not seeing me for 6 weeks


 :cheers: rejoice!


----------



## dfunk15

Krstic All Star said:


> VC drew contact on that play...no call. Still, Nets up 5


that would have been number 6 on O'Neal so they didn't call it like his offensive foul earlier


----------



## farouq710

i want vince to hit the dagger


----------



## mjm1

Worst Defense Ever!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petey

Nets and Pacers both with 2 timeout.

Will Rick go to AJ again?

Interesting...

AJ 3...

Nets 92, Pacers 90.

-Petey


----------



## XRay34

guts


----------



## Real

A double-double for Kidd assists and rebounds. 

Oh, and BTW, **** you Anthony Johnson.


----------



## Mogriffjr

BTW Kidd has 10 rebounds, highest Pacer has 5...

AJ for three!!! sheesh!!!


----------



## ZÆ

AJ for 3

92-90 - NETS


----------



## HB

neoxsupreme said:


> :sup: Hbwoy?


LOL Vince and Nenad of course


----------



## Mogriffjr

RJ!!! WHAT A PLAY ON THE BLOCK!!!!! 

wooooooooooooo


----------



## MrCharisma

YES.....RJ WITH THE NASTY BLOCK ON JO! Ahhhhh!


----------



## Real

Rj!!!!!!! 

Unreal!!!!


----------



## Petey

Carter drives, puts it up, can't hit.

AJ misses, JO board. RJ BLOCKS JO!!!

Kidd comes away....

Foul on the PACERS!

Nets 92, Pacers 90.

-Petey


----------



## mjm1

Rj With The Block My God He's A Beassssssssssssssssssssssssssstttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## Phenom Z28

My heart.....can't....handle this....


----------



## GM3

AJ hits a 3

92-90 Nets

Carter misses floather

Johnson misses! O'Neal boards, gets blocked by RJ! fould on Indiana


----------



## Dario

give the ball to Krstic


----------



## farouq710

RJ with the big stuff on JO, getting some of his own medicine.


----------



## ZÆ

RJ!!!!! on the block!

92-90 - NETS

Kidd to the free throw line
When we return......


----------



## jmk

Richard Jefferson, Player of the Game.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

RJ just got player of the game


----------



## XRay34

16-21 FG 40 Points

Jordan could'nt even do that


----------



## Vinsane

go 2 vince he will close it out


----------



## NR 1

c`mon


----------



## GM3

neoxsupreme said:


> Kidd needs to hit a shot to get a trip-dub.


Im sure Kidd could care less right now. GO NETS!


----------



## HB

My goodness what is wrong with Anthony


----------



## Vincanity15311

RJ ****S ON JO i like that


----------



## Jizzy

Take that, ****in Pacers!!!


----------



## mjm1

RJ, defensive play of THE POSTSEASON. Ironically, Kidd could get a triple double in his worst playoff game ever.


----------



## SUPERB

Aj Has Had One Of The All Time Greatest Playoff Performances In History.

He Is Playing Like He Is Posessed.


----------



## XRay34

Kidd hits 1 of 2 or 0

AJ Hits

OT

AJ goes and drops 50 and leads them to OT win

my prediction?


----------



## netsgiants

Pacer fans are *****es.


----------



## neoxsupreme

AJ has 40. Unbelievable. :curse:


----------



## mjm1

Carter Almost Cost Us This Game!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34

NOOO THEY GAVE IT TO KRSTIC!!!!!!!! IDIOTS!!! VC Or KIDD!


----------



## kidd2rj

neither was a foul but how did anthony johnson get a call on our home court but refs swallow the whistle on his last drive


----------



## GM3

26.2 to play

Nets will inbound

14.9 to play, Krstic will shoot 2 FT's. Why Krstic? unproven yet in these moments. PLease God!


----------



## Petey

Pacers had a foul to give.

Kidd to Carter, no call as Carter had fouled AJ... Kidd to Vaughn, Nets passing the ball around, down to Nenad.

Nenad fouled.

Only 14 left on the shot clock.

Nets 92, Pacers 90.

-Petey


----------



## Vincanity15311

Finally the refs picks us up


----------



## dfunk15

that's flop


----------



## netsgiants

Nenad Moneyy


----------



## Noodfan

Carter15Nets said:


> Kidd hits 1 of 2 or 0
> 
> AJ Hits
> 
> OT
> 
> AJ goes and drops 50 and leads them to OT win
> 
> my prediction?


Petey and Takeover hold you while I am .... you for 6 weeks


----------



## netsgiants

Have a nice offseason JO


----------



## VCFSO2000

Carter15Nets said:


> Kidd hits 1 of 2 or 0
> 
> AJ Hits
> 
> OT
> 
> AJ goes and drops 50 and leads them to OT win
> 
> my prediction?


My heart stopped reading that post of yours.

As soon as I read "my prediction"...I calmed down.


----------



## ZÆ

Krstic hits 2 BIG free throws

94-90 - NETS
14.;9 seconds away from the 2nd round!


----------



## Mogriffjr

haha eat it AJ, ur lasting moment, ON UR ***!!!

Krstic makes the 1st....

MAKES THE 2ND...MR.CLUTCH KRSTIC!!!


----------



## Krstic All-Star

KRstic - MR. CLUTCH!!!


----------



## Petey

Krstic hits the 1st.
Collins in. JO in.
Krstic hits the 2nd.

Pacers last time out...

Nets 94, Pacers 90.

-Petey


----------



## GM3

Krstic nails 1st FT! nails 2nd!

94-90 Nets!

14.9 secs to go!


----------



## mjm1

CLUTCH CLUTCH CLUTCH, he didnt even break a sweat hitting those free throws.


----------



## jarkid

Krstic you are so niceniceniceniceniceni.

and a good heart.


----------



## MrCharisma

Nenad hits two clutch free throws...Nets up 4. Rod just offer him his extension now!


----------



## Mogriffjr

Carter15Nets said:


> Kidd hits 1 of 2 or 0
> 
> AJ Hits
> 
> OT
> 
> AJ goes and drops 50 and leads them to OT win
> 
> my prediction?


won't matter, Krstic is clutch, make the rounds big boy


----------



## NR 1

Carter15Nets said:


> NOOO THEY GAVE IT TO KRSTIC!!!!!!!! IDIOTS!!! VC Or KIDD!


Say What?


----------



## farouq710

goodbye carte15nets, we hardly knew ya.


----------



## Vinsane

na na na na na na na na na na na na

hey hey hey 

GOODBYE


----------



## Dario

Yes yes yes Krstic yes yes yesssssss


----------



## Mogriffjr

Pacers gotta go to AJ...we'll see if they'll go to O'Neal...


----------



## Real

Back in the second round!


----------



## neoxsupreme

So long Carter15Nets!


----------



## XRay34

that ugly fn pos finally missed

10 seconds


----------



## mjm1

The basketball gods wouldnt let AJ pass reggie miller


----------



## Petey

Pass into JO, AJ misses the 3. RJ board, foul by Croshere.

RJ to the line.

10.0 on the clock.

Nets 94, Pacers 90.

-Petey


----------



## farouq710

it's over. AJ is not Reggie Miller.


----------



## GM3

Out of Indiana timeout

Johnson misses 3!

RJ gets board will shoot 2 FT's.

10.0 secs to play


----------



## jarkid

selfish Anthony Johnson.


----------



## ZÆ

94-90 - Nets

10.0 seconds left


----------



## Mogriffjr

AJ WHO????

remember, VC put him on his ***...

PAcers, good series, Carter15Nets, we hard....well, make the rounds and we'll see you at the end of the playoffs


----------



## Phenom Z28

Johnson misses the 3 that seemed *destined *to go in. They Foul RJ. 10 seconds away from Round 2!!


----------



## dfunk15

"anthony Jonhson, this is earth, welcome back"


----------



## MrCharisma

Hey Carter15Nets...you gotta use your last post to say your signature line "It's over" ...even though you usually say that in the 1st quarter now you can say it!


----------



## netsgiants

Someone make me an avy of JO fishin


----------



## Petey

RJ drops a pair... another time out?

Thought the Pacers were out...

Nets 96, Pacers 90.

-Petey


----------



## ZÆ

96-90 Nets

RJ with 2 big free throws
10.0 seconds left


----------



## Jizzy

Goodbye Carter15Nets and Pacers


----------



## Dario

good bye Indiana


----------



## SetShotWilly

RJ You are my hero. What a game!! 10-13 30PTS :clap:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

On to ROUND TWO!!!


----------



## GM3

Jackson misses a 3!

Nets Eliminate Indiana!

Miami here we come!


----------



## XRay34

Peace........


----------



## Noodfan

There was a poll about series we should check it out. Most people voted for NETS in 6 as I remember


----------



## Petey

Jackson misses the 3, Kidd w/ the board!!!

*NETS WIN!!!*

Nets 96, Pacers 90.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

SetShotWilly said:


> RJ You are my hero. What a game!!


 is it ova?//


----------



## Vincanity15311

Die DIe Die DIe - i dont kno why i dont like the pacers


----------



## Phenom Z28

Jackson misses the fadeaway three, RJ grabs the board, NETS WIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's OVVAAAAA! :banana: :banana: :clap: :clap: :cheers:


----------



## mjm1

Wow, im proud of these nets. Games dont get more difficult than that.


----------



## ZÆ

NETS WIN!
96-90
2nd round here come


----------



## XRay34

I am clicking log out right now


----------



## neoxsupreme

*2nd Round Opponents Watch*

Miami/Chicago update: Miami leading 64-55 w/ 8 min to go in the 3rd.


----------



## netsgiants

lol have fun with air fly.


----------



## VCFSO2000

IT'S OOOOOOOOOOOOOOVVVVVEEEEEEEEER!!!!!!!!

Nets have higher aspirations than the 1st round but you have to understand,the raps only made it past the 1st round once.

You guys are used to the NBA finals.

Game 7 of the 2nd round is like the superbowl for us Carter fans.


----------



## jarkid

WIN.

thank u Pacers


----------



## dfunk15

the witch is dead, the witch is dead


----------



## HB

Whew! Congrats everyone, tough game. They didnt go down without a fight

The pacers should be dangerous next year.


----------



## justasking?

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Phenom Z28

Krstic/Jefferson tie for player of the game. VC player of the series though.


----------



## NR 1

Game Over

Nets Win


:twave:


----------



## neoxsupreme

Boo Hoo for AJ. Boo Hoo for JO. Boo Hoo for the Pacers.        
Nets going to the Eastern Conference Semifinals! :cheers:


----------



## Dario

i'm so exited for the second round mannnnnnnnn


----------



## HB

Nets in 6, yup thats what I thought originally


----------



## JCB

Second Round baby!


----------



## GM3

Proof everyone was expecting a Pacers victory

ESPNEWS headline:

NETS WIN DEF PACERS 4-3.


----------



## NETSFAN3526

:jump: :djparty: :jump: :jump: :twave: :twave: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana: :bbanana:


----------



## miki

Krstic and his balls.He didn't play all third period and then 7 points.He is cluttch player.I told you big four won it tonight.


----------



## Vuchato

Grandmazter3 said:


> Proof everyone was expecting a Pacers victory
> 
> ESPNEWS headline:
> 
> NETS WIN DEF PACERS 4-3.


4-3? that's a low scoring game.


----------



## ZÆ

Great game!! 1nd round here we come


----------



## Dario

ima holla second round...soo long everybody...BYE


----------



## ZÆ

Vuchato said:


> 4-3? that's a low scoring game.


ya, isn't it :biggrin:


----------



## VinceIsLoco

****ing Right Baby

Nets In The 2nd Round And To Hell With The Haters


----------



## Dean the Master

Yes, nets won, I guess second round would be a rematch as of 05'. wish this years result would be different.


----------



## ZÆ

Dario said:


> ima holla second round...soo long everybody...BYE


you don't want to stick around a little more?


----------



## jarkid

carter15nets bye bye


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

THE TAKEOVER said:


> Great game!! 1nd round here we come


Oh man, they must have really changed the playoff format around.


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy

This feels great.


----------



## BEEZ

Carter15Nets said:


> anthony fuking johnson was the guy that did this bs
> 
> that 3 man that 3 gave them so much life
> 
> magine he missed it
> 
> nets up 9 with ball and vc wouldnt chuck a dumb 3 and it wouldnt lead to croshere dunk
> 
> why anthony why
> 
> 37 fn pts omfg


*this is a masked cursed laden post. I have received countless complaints on it, this is the last one. No nets forum for a few days

Beez*


----------



## ravor44

REPPING EVERY NETS FANS IF I COULD! This is for the CELERATION!


----------



## ravor44

Carter15Nets said:


> I am clicking log out right now


You should...and NEVER come back again...


----------



## Petey

BEEZ said:


> *this is a masked cursed laden post. I have received countless complaints on it, this is the last one. No nets forum for a few days
> 
> Beez*


LOL, kinda late... He had promised to stop posting if the Nets could beat the Pacers round 1.

-Petey


----------



## Krstic All-Star

BEEZ said:


> *this is a masked cursed laden post. I have received countless complaints on it, this is the last one. No nets forum for a few days
> 
> Beez*


Good. I was wearing out my edit button there for a while...


----------



## Phenom Z28

The Nets had quite a few advances on all-time playoff statistical lists last night. In points Cliffy passed one player...

82. Ricky Pierce - 1,447
83. Bill Sharman - 1,446
*84. Clifford Robinson - 1,444*
85. Dan Majerle - 1,441

Richard Jefferson passed 5 players and Carter passed 10 in the same category...Overall for the series Cliffy passed 3 players (but got passed by two), Jason Kidd passed 2, RJ passed 35, and VC passed 91.

JKidd (eclipsing his 100th) and Cliffy both made passes on the all-time playoff three-pointers made top 50 list...

30. Ray Allen - 107
31. Anfernee Hardaway - 101
*31. Jason Kidd - 101*
33. Sam Cassell - 100
34. Hersey Hawkins - 99
34. Rasheed Wallace - 99

44. Rick Fox - 86
*45. Clifford Robinson - 85*
46. Steve Kerr - 84
46. Vernon Maxwell - 84
46. Emmanuel Ginobili - 84

Cliffy also passed one player on the all-time fouls committed in the playoffs list ....

19. Charles Oakley - 503
*20. Clifford Robinson - 488 *
21. Clyde Drexler - 486


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

nice job keeping up on the stats phenom


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11

farouq710 said:


> it's over. AJ is not Reggie Miller.


 but if they had a baby, my god would it be ugly.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

ToddMacCulloch11 said:


> but if they had a baby, my god would it be ugly.


I'm thinking a cross between Yoda and Stewie Griffin, only uglier than both.


----------



## Phenom Z28

Krstic All Star said:


> I'm thinking a cross between Yoda and Stewie Griffin, only uglier than both.


Does this look about right?


----------



## Krstic All-Star

PHeNoM Z28 said:


> Does this look about right?


Yes, and now I won't be able to sleep... for a long time...


----------

